# 27 TTC #1 looking for a buddy



## lol2811

Hi Ladies

Im 27 and on cycle 5 TTC bump #1!

I came off BC september last year and the 4 full cycles i have had have been from 28-31 days (LP 11 days and then 13 days this last cycle)

For cycle number 5 i am doing the following:

EPO up till Ov
Soy - 160mg cd3-5 and 200mg cd6+7
B50 complex daily

We are also trying the second cycle of the SMEP.

Looking for someone to chat to really. DH is very good but there have been some days when i have felt very very low and although i know he does understand i dont think he fully understands as although he does want a baby he is happy to wait until it happens where as I am desperate for it to happen now, if that makes sense.

Anyway would be nice to make some new friends and have people going through the same thing to talk to.

xx


----------



## KARMA2011

Hi chicken,

I will be your buddy, Im always on hand to vent shout cry or jump for joy.xx DH and I have been TTC for 14 months:cry:

But I have upped my game this month and got tests being run this week!
I am on CD 18 and around 4 DPO-just going on CM & temp and charting via fertility friend- spend a small fortune on ovulation kits so gonna give it a break- driving me insane:wacko:

Anyway Im here if you want me:hugs: xxx


----------



## needshelp

Bump...I'm 28 ttc #1 for 18 months now! We are in the same boat, husband is a lot more laid back..he works out of town all week so we are very limited as to when we can "Try" this month we are trying EPO and Bcomplext as well...I'm ovulating tomorrow or Tuesday, so we are going to BD tonight and hope it sticks!! Fx and good luck!


----------



## lol2811

Hi Ladies

I'd love to buddy up with you, hopefully we can stick together and become bump buddies very soon!!!


----------



## DrGomps

HI LOL, sounds like we are in a similar situation. I am 27 and we have been trying for 5 months, though I only had one cycle where I charted and used OPKs. It looks like we are on the same CD. How long are your cycles? I am trying preseed, softcups and clomid this round (since my cycles are so long).


----------



## lol2811

Hi drgomps

My first 3 cycles off bc were 28 days with an 11 day lp and my 4th cycle was 31 days with a 13 day lp (really got my hopes up when af didn't show as usual). 

I'm really hoping this cycle is the one, for both of us! 

I am really trying to stay positive which I find really really difficult. Every so often I imagine what it would feel like to get that bfp then my brain kicks in and tells me don't be so silly but trying to snap out of thinking like that.


----------



## DrGomps

Hi LOL, 
I know how you feel. Its hard to believe that the second line will ever show up...
I have decided that I am sick of putting my life on hold until I get that BFP. I had quite drinking alcohol & coffee completely and even turning down social events in case I was tempted. I am not drinking a ton now, but I won't deny myself the odd socially here and there (but never in the 2WW). I still don't drink coffee, but am drinking green tea in the morning for that pick me up. I have also been distracted at work and less productive. I work in a lab (what do you do?) and make my own schedule by planning and executing my own research experiments, but all I can do recently is scroll through baby sites. I thought I was pregnant last cycle (false positive) and it hit me that I am going to need time off so I have to work my hardest now so my boss will be less disappointed when she finds out i am going to take maternity leave.So I really need to be more focused now, especially since conceiving could take time and chances are once I am pregnant, everything is going to be ten times more difficult. THey say that taking clomid can mimic morning sickness, if thats the case I am going to be pretty nauseous for quite a while. :(

Anywho...that is sort of a long rant, but this is where I am at today. Have to head to work in the snow...grrr...whats the weather like where you are?


----------



## lol2811

I feel exactly the same some days it is so difficult to concentrate all that seems to be on my mind is babies and I just can't seem to find the off switch. 

I am an auditor so spend alot of time on the computer which makes it even more tempting to look on the Internet at various baby related things. 

We had alot of snow just before Christmas but it's all gone now, still very cold though.


----------



## DrGomps

Hows it going today? What are you doing to pass the time away?


----------



## lol2811

Hiya

Well I'm signed off work at the minute as I had an op on my knee a couple weeks back, got one more week off then I'll be back at work. Has def made it more difficult to focus on something other than babies but been doing alot of reading. 

On cd11 today, was meant to begin BDing last night but dh had to work late so we are going at it tonight. 

How's things your end xx


----------



## hking

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining! I am new to the site but very excited to find people who know exactly how I feel. I am 25, my husband and I have been ttc #1 for a year and a half... I am currently 5dpo on my first medicated cycle.. 50mg clomid cd5-9 and 1500mg metformin each day. Each month I feel like I over analyze everything I feel, Im trying really hard not to do that this month and kind of just relax... easier said than done! Only thing that seems out of the ordinary is I am VERY VERY emotional here all of the sudden... Well good luck to everyone, I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!

-Heather


----------



## DrGomps

My boss is out of town, so I haven't been super productive...just trying to pass the time. ITs horrible, I know, but I wish all the time away until I am pregnant. 

What kind of Knee surgery did you have? I had a meniscal repair (medial meniscus) about a year ago. It was rough, living in NYC means my legs are my main mode of transport. I used to have to walk about a mile everyday for my commute, now I live closer, so that helps as well. 

When do you normally o? I am hoping, since this is the first go with clomid that I ovulate sooner...you are supposed to ovulate 5-10 days after the last pill (CD 14-19), which for me, would still be earlier then usual ( I usually o on CD 21 ). I hate having to wait so long just to o...I want to be in the 2WW already so I can obsess about symptoms. LOL.


----------



## hking

DrGomps- have you had any side effects from the metformin? What dose are you on of you don't mind me asking?


----------



## lol2811

I had a tear in my medial meniscus. I've had trouble with my knee for quite a few years so not expecting miracles. 

I normally ov cd17/18 but would like to bring that forward a couple days just to shave some time off the waiting. I just really want to do whatever I can to try and give best possible odds of conceiving. 

Hi to you aswell Heather.


----------



## hking

Sorry I meant what dose of Clomid are you on?


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Heather, yeah I am not taking metformin, I am taking 50mg of clomid, CD 5-9. On CD 12. I actually took my first OPK today and it was bright, not quite positive, but I am hopeful I will ovulate before CD 21!! Any symptoms yet in the 2WW? I wish I was there already. Any side effects of clomid? It made me super nauseous and dizzy. If I have to go through another cycle :( I will take it at night and CD 3-7 (so I can o earlier). I had to take it days 5-9 because I was out of town and unable to start on CD 3.



LOL, we had the same injury. Did you have your meniscus removed or repaired? I had it repaired and the recovery time was longer...but after two years my knee is great ( I even can go on jogs again). The only thing is that it gets sore when the weather turned cold for a bit, but now its fine. Whats your name btw, so I am not always calling you LOL. Mine is Andrea.

I decided to take on some projects to keep myself busy...reorganizing the house and finally going through the hassle of changing my name. I want to have my name changed officially so I have the same surname as my husband on the birth certificate :) Trying to think positively.


----------



## hking

Thats exciting, I hope you ovulate sooner than you had thought... The less the wait the better! I don't think the clomid gave me any symptoms, although the metformin does! The only "symptoms" and I hate to even call them that would be lower back pain which i usually get 5-6 days prior to af (so it has started 5 days sooner than normal) and yesterday evening I was nauseas (could have been the metformin). Sorry the clomid made you sick, it sucks but if it works its definitely worth it!


----------



## DrGomps

well maybe you are pg...you are going to get to test soon. fx'ed.


----------



## lol2811

They removed the damaged bit so fx'ed it helps but I also have hyper mobility in my joints so that puts alot of extra strain on them and causes difficulties. 

My name is Charlotte by the way. 

That's brill news about the opk, hopefully ov is just round the corner and then let the waiting begin.


----------



## DrGomps

still no Positive OPK, I am preparing myself to have to wait another week to O like usual. :(

My joints are also hypermobile. I have a huge problem with my fibula moving out of its articulation at the knee with the tibia. I also broke my fibula once, which doesn't help.


----------



## jeepprincess

Hey Ladies!

I'm 27, will be 28 in March and TTC #1 also. Seems like this TTC stuff has taken over my life  We have also just put an offer in on our first house so its nice to have ladies on her to chat with about everything.


----------



## hking

Dr.Gomps- I'm sorry u haven't had a positive opk yet! Keepin my fingers crossed that it will come soon for u!


----------



## hking

Welcome jeep princess! Yes it's definitely nice to have a place full of women who are going through the same things! That's exciting about the house, my husband and I actually just bought our first house, good luck!


----------



## lol2811

DrGomps said:


> still no Positive OPK, I am preparing myself to have to wait another week to O like usual. :(
> 
> My joints are also hypermobile. I have a huge problem with my fibula moving out of its articulation at the knee with the tibia. I also broke my fibula once, which doesn't help.

Seems to be more common that i thought! DH is always telling me i am broken lol.

Hopefully eggy will make an appearance soon, just got to catch it which seems to be the hard part!


----------



## lol2811

Hi Jeepprincess!

I know how you feel, TTC is all i seem to think about. We have got our house on the market, had it on there since May and just not getting anywhere with it which is quite stressful. Just hoping that it will all fall in to place at the right time.


----------



## jeepprincess

hking said:


> Welcome jeep princess! Yes it's definitely nice to have a place full of women who are going through the same things! That's exciting about the house, my husband and I actually just bought our first house, good luck!

Thanks HKING :hugs:


----------



## jeepprincess

lol2811 said:


> Hi Jeepprincess!
> 
> I know how you feel, TTC is all i seem to think about. We have got our house on the market, had it on there since May and just not getting anywhere with it which is quite stressful. Just hoping that it will all fall in to place at the right time.

Good luck sweetie with selling your house and ttc  My realtor says the market is getting better and a lot of people are waiting for spring to buy, so maybe yours will go soon.


----------



## DrGomps

Welcome Jeep princess.
Congrats on the offer on the house!

Unfortunately we are still renting in an apt, we actually lost our "house" (in manhattan that = condo) during the market crash. My husband is an attorney for merrill lynch which no longer exists so he was laid off and there was literally a freeze in jobs on wall street for a good while. Luckily he is currently employed and we live quite comfortably in subsidized housing at the medical school I attend. We are just in a studio, but once I get preggers we get a three bedroom! 

What do you ladies do/where are you located?


----------



## DrGomps

So I am confused as to what is happening to me...I had a series of really bright OPks, not quite positive (there was part of the band that was bright as the test line). But today, testing at the same time and there was barely a band. Did I o already? We have been BD every other night the last few nights. I usually O so late...so could the bright OPKs be a result of residual clomid? The brightest band was on CD 13 4 days post my last clomid pill.


----------



## DrGomps

maybe I am just obsessing, but I also have had twinges in my ovaries ( I think) not positive, as I normally don't have this sensation, but this is my first time taking a fertility drug.


----------



## jeepprincess

DRGomps....Thank you! I was soooo frustrated with the opk's but then yesterday I read that I shouldn't use my FMU, thankfully I saw that when I did and tested today at 930 and got my very first +OPK :happydance: today is day 17 for me so not sure if I would have done my opk at a better time if I would have got a + or not, but I will check tomorrow at the same time to see. 

Sorry about your hubby's job, it is very scarey right now for us buying a house and the economy is still not good. Hopefully all works out well. We live in Virginia and I do xrays for a living, you would think that job would be safe, but you never know so I just do the best I can evey day and hope I still have a job everyday.

What time of day are you testing?


----------



## lol2811

The first month I used opk's I never got a true positive but my temps confirmed I did ov. The next month I was testing twice a day as it seems so easy to miss the surge.


----------



## hking

Opk's and me don't get along... I think next month I may not use them and just bd every other day til af or bfp! I was actually reading on another blog about how you can use opk's to predict pregnancy early... Have you guys heard of this? I tried it cd 21 and 22 and got a positive both days... I don't "feel" prego so I'm wondering if I could possibly be ovulating a lot later than I had thought... So frustrating! What do you guys think?

Jeepprincess- I also work in X-ray and CT! How long have you been in the field?


----------



## DrGomps

hking do you temp as well? HCG and LH are similar, hpt are specific for hcg because they detect the beta subunit that only HCG has. OPKs detect both LH and HCG so they would be positive when you are pregnant. Do you know what day you typically o and how long are your cycles? How many DPO are you ? I would maybe think about POAS. F'xed! 

I am testing with my OPKs twice a day so I hopefully don't miss the surge, I was able to detect it last month, but on CD 21. This month I am not sure if it will come at the same time because I took clomid. my temps had a dip to 97.3 and then the past two days have been 97.8, 97.9. So its possible I may have oed. 

Jeepprincess you tested with FMU and it worked?? Awesome. I think the time of day our bodies make LH probably varies from person to person and I don't think that saying you have to test in the afternoon is scientifically sound. I mean, I am no expert, I am in the field of neuroscience, but I do have a masters in endocrinology. 

Jeepprincess and Hking, do you guys have to take special precautions at work once you are pg? I work in a lab with radioactivity and am going to have to have a tech do my experiments. DH also insists that I will have to wear a lab coat at all times and gloves... :(
Are you guys going to continue to work once baby arrives?? I have a few years left in my PhD program, so I will. But luckily, I get to make my own schedule (which is amazing) and a team of lab technicians I can utilize. 

Do you guys have family close? That is the other thing DH and I worry about, all our family is back in cali, we would have to get a nanny. We do actually have property back in california, so eventually we may return. But I love NYC, whenever I leave New York, I always get antsy to come back. Have any of you ladies ever been to NYC?

Sorry this is so long. Guess I was feeling kind of chatty this morning.
Hope you ladies have a good day.


----------



## jeepprincess

hking said:


> Opk's and me don't get along... I think next month I may not use them and just bd every other day til af or bfp! I was actually reading on another blog about how you can use opk's to predict pregnancy early... Have you guys heard of this? I tried it cd 21 and 22 and got a positive both days... I don't "feel" prego so I'm wondering if I could possibly be ovulating a lot later than I had thought... So frustrating! What do you guys think?
> 
> Jeepprincess- I also work in X-ray and CT! How long have you been in the field?

I've worked in x-ray for 4 years now and I really enjoy it. Really would love to Ultrasound, but I would have to move and go back to school bc there isn't any schools here. So that will be later  How abouy you?


----------



## jeepprincess

DrGomps said:


> hking do you temp as well? HCG and LH are similar, hpt are specific for hcg because they detect the beta subunit that only HCG has. OPKs detect both LH and HCG so they would be positive when you are pregnant. Do you know what day you typically o and how long are your cycles? How many DPO are you ? I would maybe think about POAS. F'xed!
> 
> I am testing with my OPKs twice a day so I hopefully don't miss the surge, I was able to detect it last month, but on CD 21. This month I am not sure if it will come at the same time because I took clomid. my temps had a dip to 97.3 and then the past two days have been 97.8, 97.9. So its possible I may have oed.
> 
> Jeepprincess you tested with FMU and it worked?? Awesome. I think the time of day our bodies make LH probably varies from person to person and I don't think that saying you have to test in the afternoon is scientifically sound. I mean, I am no expert, I am in the field of neuroscience, but I do have a masters in endocrinology.
> 
> Jeepprincess and Hking, do you guys have to take special precautions at work once you are pg? I work in a lab with radioactivity and am going to have to have a tech do my experiments. DH also insists that I will have to wear a lab coat at all times and gloves... :(
> Are you guys going to continue to work once baby arrives?? I have a few years left in my PhD program, so I will. But luckily, I get to make my own schedule (which is amazing) and a team of lab technicians I can utilize.
> 
> Do you guys have family close? That is the other thing DH and I worry about, all our family is back in cali, we would have to get a nanny. We do actually have property back in california, so eventually we may return. But I love NYC, whenever I leave New York, I always get antsy to come back. Have any of you ladies ever been to NYC?
> 
> Sorry this is so long. Guess I was feeling kind of chatty this morning.
> Hope you ladies have a good day.


Ohhh sorry if what I said sounded confusing...FMU did Not work for me however I tested at 9:30 and it was positive yesterday and today (cd17 and 18). We don't get to much exposure where I work bc there is only one tech at a time so we have to do the exposure so some one else will have to hold the patient. However, when we do portables we gown up so if your in a room with Radiation I would wear a lead apron when your pg. I'm real careful with making sure I wear gloves and such when touching people but other than that people work in x-ray all the time preggo, just gotta be mindful of the belly bump and make sure they give you a fetal monitor when you are preggo. Do you guys where the radiation badges like we do? 

The DH and I do not have family near us, his are 3.5 hours away and mine are 4.5 hours away. We aren't real close with them anyhow....but we know that financially we have to save for child care...its very pricey. We have tried to budget it into our bills already to make sure we have it...but as they say, your never ready for that price tag bc you never know what will go wrong....


----------



## hking

I have never tried to temp, maybe I should do that next cycle! My cycle is usually 28 days give or take one, I've always assumed I ovulate around cd14 and when I test around that time I get a line, it's just always faint! I did have an ultrasound this month around cd11 and I had multiple large follicles! I am currently cd24 so if I ovulate on cd14 like I thought I do I am 10dpo. What is POAS?

When you are pregnant in X-ray you have to wear a fetal monitor badge and you have to stay out of surgery and only do portables if you are able to get out of the room during the exposure. I plan on still working after I have a baby, we are lucky because we have a bunch of family that lives very close to us. We will probably pay my grandma to come to our house to watch the baby... Anyway I have worked in X-ray for almost 2 years and in CT for 1 year. I got lucky because my hospital crossed trained me in CT. I am also in school finishing up my BS for MRI. If everything works out I am going to go back to school in aug 2012 to get my masters in the RA program... Haha after I have a baby I may very well change my mind about going back to school again! Have you thought about doing an online program for US? A friend of mine was looking into doing that because the school we graduated from closed their US program the year we graduated!

We drove through NY when we went to Canada to visit my husbands family, but we were not able to stop and site see, I would of loved to have gone to NYC, hopefully someday we will! 

Do you have to wear any type of monitoring badge? That's awesome that you will be able to make your own schedule! I love my schedule, I get my 36 hours in 3 days, so I have off 4 days in a row...
Sorry this was so long!


----------



## jeepprincess

hking said:


> I have never tried to temp, maybe I should do that next cycle! My cycle is usually 28 days give or take one, I've always assumed I ovulate around cd14 and when I test around that time I get a line, it's just always faint! I did have an ultrasound this month around cd11 and I had multiple large follicles! I am currently cd24 so if I ovulate on cd14 like I thought I do I am 10dpo. What is POAS?
> 
> When you are pregnant in X-ray you have to wear a fetal monitor badge and you have to stay out of surgery and only do portables if you are able to get out of the room during the exposure. I plan on still working after I have a baby, we are lucky because we have a bunch of family that lives very close to us. We will probably pay my grandma to come to our house to watch the baby... Anyway I have worked in X-ray for almost 2 years and in CT for 1 year. I got lucky because my hospital crossed trained me in CT. I am also in school finishing up my BS for MRI. If everything works out I am going to go back to school in aug 2012 to get my masters in the RA program... Haha after I have a baby I may very well change my mind about going back to school again! Have you thought about doing an online program for US? A friend of mine was looking into doing that because the school we graduated from closed their US program the year we graduated!
> 
> We drove through NY when we went to Canada to visit my husbands family, but we were not able to stop and site see, I would of loved to have gone to NYC, hopefully someday we will!
> 
> Do you have to wear any type of monitoring badge? That's awesome that you will be able to make your own schedule! I love my schedule, I get my 36 hours in 3 days, so I have off 4 days in a row...
> Sorry this was so long!

HAHA, POAS is "pee on a stick"  I had to look all these terms up when I first started chattin on her bc I was completely lost. I have the same schedule...3 days, 12 hours but I 1 off during the week and then have 3 off in a row...which is still nice. I did look into an online course for US, but its pricey. The school I went to for x-ray was talking about getting a US program there but money fell through and its been eliminated. Not sure if they will be getting one in the future but we sure hope so, but in the meantime I enjoy what I do now.


----------



## hking

Haha thank you! Yeah I feel like we speak a foreign language on here! I work a 10, 12, and a 16... I would much rather work 3 twelves, hopefully I will be able to switch over to that soon!


----------



## lol2811

I think i am really lucky in my job. When the time comes i will be having a whole year off on maternity and then i will return probably at reduced hours.

Luckily i also have family nearby and hopefully my mum will help with child care when i do return to work.


----------



## DrGomps

Ladies, I am so happy! I think I already Ovulated and am in the 2WW! Check out my chart and my OPKs and tell me what you think? I think I had my positive OPK on CD13. I had a dip on CD 14 and now my temps are up. What do you think? I think Clomid jump started my system!
 



Attached Files:







OPKs.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lol2811

I'd agree with you on that! That makes us both 3dpo (according to ff) let's hope this is the one!!!


----------



## hking

DrGomps- it looks like you did! Congrats! I'm keepin my fingers crossed that this is your month!

I have a question for you girls... I Am cd25 11dpo today... Last night I spotted but i haven't anything today. I am just wondering ifnthe metformin and or clomid could be causing af to come sooner? Also every month my boobs get ver sore and tender by about cd21-22 and theybare notnthe slightest bit sore... This cycle has just been so weird!


----------



## DrGomps

yay!! explains all the twinges I have been feeling. Excited to be in the 2WW. My only fear is that we did not BD enough. We DTD on CD13 and CD15, but not on the actual day of ovulation. But on the other hand I did use preseed & softcups and :spermy: can live inside for several days...

FXed that we get our :bfp:

I have a good feeling about this month! :dust:


----------



## DrGomps

When are you going to test? Thinking now I can test on V-day!


----------



## DrGomps

hking...have you tested?? its is likely that you could be pg. Though the spotting is troubling at 11 DPO it could still be implantation bleeding, but it also could be AF. DID you POAS?


----------



## hking

I got a positive on an opk yester day but a bfn on a hpt... I also did an ultrasound today at work and we didn't see anything, although I'm not sure if you would see anything this early anyway since it wasn't transvag... My right ovary (the one that had multiple large follicles) this cycle was enlarged.... Twice the size of my left ovary, it wasn't like that twonweeks ago when i did my last scan... Can the clomid cause this? I am trying to be positive and just get myself excited for my next cycle... I plan on bd'ing a lot more, trying the preseed, temping, eating sweet potatoes (even though they gross me out!), and I think I will try taking chasteberry... I really think af is right around the corner... My boobs not being tender at all is just throwing me off!


----------



## DrGomps

thats concerning about your Ovary being enlarged. Clomid can cause ovarian cysts. I would go get checked out by a Dr. Thats cool that you can do that at your job. 

BTW, don't think you should mix chasteberry with clomid. They can counteract eachother. 

And its not over yet, until the fat lady sings. Its possible you had a late implantation. 
FX'ed.


----------



## hking

That is true.. It's not over til it's over! Just mentally preparing myself I guess... Ohh I didn't realize they would counteract each other, thank you for telling me!!! We didn't see any cysts, but I'll probably wait a few days and scan again... If it's still enlarged I'll make an appointment with my Dr.


----------



## jeepprincess

Well...looks like the house we were going to get we aren't now. Hubby went with the inspector today and this house has a lot of issues :cry: and my dad had a complete shoulder replacement today, lost a lot of blood but they are monitoring him... Hopefully I get an EXTREMELY sticky bean this month to bring some joy....

On a brighter note, glad to see you got your +opk dear...good luck! :dust:


----------



## hking

I'm sorry about the house! I know its hard to stay optimistic about things like that but maybe it just means something better is in store for you, you definitely don't want a house thats full of problems unless you have the time and money to put into it! Im sorry to hear about your dad! Keep us updated, we're here if you need to chat! 

Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## jeepprincess

hking said:


> I'm sorry about the house! I know its hard to stay optimistic about things like that but maybe it just means something better is in store for you, you definitely don't want a house thats full of problems unless you have the time and money to put into it! Im sorry to hear about your dad! Keep us updated, we're here if you need to chat!
> 
> Fingers crossed for ya!

Thanks sooo much :hugs:


----------



## lol2811

hm...

Although yesterday FF decided i was 3dpo, when i entered my temp this morning it has ammended it and is saying that i am 3dpo today. This is confusing stuff, at least still in the 2ww though, just hate this waiting! I am going to try and hold out as long as poss before testing though, if I can i am going to try and wait until V-day, how romantic would it be for a BFP!

Sorry about the house Jeepprincess, FX'd this is your month for a BFP (well all of ours in fact!!)


----------



## lol2811

DrGomps said:


> yay!! explains all the twinges I have been feeling. Excited to be in the 2WW. My only fear is that we did not BD enough. We DTD on CD13 and CD15, but not on the actual day of ovulation. But on the other hand I did use preseed & softcups and :spermy: can live inside for several days...
> 
> FXed that we get our :bfp:
> 
> I have a good feeling about this month! :dust:

Only takes once!!! you might have caught it just at the right time!


----------



## DrGomps

Jeepprincess, sorry about the house. Hopefully you will find a better match soon! Also, hope your dad has a speedy recovery. I know several people who had replacement shoulder surgeries and are fine. Hopefully he will be right as rain in no time. 

Charlotte, I know the 2WW is hard...though I think I actually enjoy it more then waiting to ovulate. The excitement of testing... symptom spotting and the possibility of actually being pregnant! Any symptoms? LOL.


----------



## lol2811

That's very true 2ww waiting is definately the better wait. 

No symptoms yet but then it is very early days.


----------



## jeepprincess

DrGomps....I agree with you 100%, no one really talks about the OTWW (other two week wait)  I find that first two weeks are the hardest...I enjoy the tww, it is hard to wait for that day to poas, but when that day comes its either the best day or the worst...so far its been the worse for me...hopefully this is OUR :bfp: month.

Thanks about my dad also, being an x-ray tech I have seen plenty of these surgeries but when its your dad it makes it a little bit more scary...they are watching His H&h and from what the stepmom told me lastnight is that its gone up. She said he was near critical blood loss...but she does tend to stretch the truth. So we shall see, sent him so flowers since I live 4.5 hours away, hope that cheers him up a little...if he even knows they are there from all the drugs they have him on.

On another note, came home lastnight and my DH said, "babe, I was reading your fitpregnancy magazine and they say that its healthy for you to jog, even more so then brisk walking" hehe he is so cute. I bought one of those fitpregnancy magazines to hopefully see something about working out while trying and while preggo. Since I workout a lot now i get nervous that I do too much. Any of you guys worry about that? If so what do you guys do?

Sorry so long, we just got woke up by a fire alarm in our 6 floor downtown apt...hehe so I have spent a while outside in the cold...so I seem to be long winded and chatty now...Good Morning gals! :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

Jeepprincess, how annoying, fire alarm. I tried to sleep in this morning but couldn't sleep after DH left at 6 am. Cutting back on caffeine has made me need more sleep. thats so cute that your DH is looking at the fit pregnancy mag. I am not super active at the moment, which is really terrible. I do yoga, but not much else. Actually going skiing next weekend in Vermont. Slightly worried about a fall or whether its too strenous because I might be pregnant. But then again I can also test before I go as I will be 10DPO. I am postponing grant reviews, really would rather obsess about babies. :(


----------



## hking

Well ladies... I'm out, the spotting and cramping ended up being af after all. Today is officially cd1... I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for everyone, I'm hoping to hear about some bfp from you girls!


----------



## jeepprincess

hking said:


> Well ladies... I'm out, the spotting and cramping ended up being af after all. Today is officially cd1... I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for everyone, I'm hoping to hear about some bfp from you girls!

Sorry the :witch: got ya...will keep my fx'd for you next month :dust:


----------



## lol2811

Sorry she got you. Fingers crossed for this cycle though.


----------



## DrGomps

boo! Stupid :witch: Sorry hking. Hopefully next month will be your month! All you ladies who are in the 2WW any symptoms? I almost started crying yesterday over something really silly.... :shrug:


----------



## lol2811

I've had alot of creamy cm but don't know if that is a symptom or not. 

Other 2ww I've symptom spotted like made and last month I really thought was it as I seemed to have lots of symptoms but this month haven't really had any.


----------



## lol2811

Also been having some little twinges, almost like ovulation pain I suppose. Nothing major just little niggles.


----------



## DrGomps

How was everyone's weekend? Went way to fast for me. Saturday I hung out with a pregnant friend and got to admire her nursery...hopefully that will be us soon! Did you guys watch the superbowl? If so what was your favorite commercial? I really liked the darthvader one and the doritos with the finger licking.


----------



## lol2811

Hiya

Weekend def went far too quick!! its my first day back at work today since xmas. Its not too bad but i am tired already.


----------



## jeepprincess

DRGOMPS----Hey dear, my weekend was good, went by fast. We had to go back to where my husband is from which is 3 hours away so we did lots of driving. We did watch the superbowl...NOT HAPPY about it either :nope: I'm a Stealers fan so it was disappointing to say the least. I really liked the pepsi commercial where the wife thru a can at him and he ducked and it hit that girl...hehe. The baby e-trade are always my favorite so I really like the pre-game spoof they did. The darth vader was real cute as well. Ohhh and the sniker commercial with Rosan was funny. I forget the rest of them. My poor hubby was sick yesterday with a low grade fever and tummy aches....told him that maybe I was preggo and he was getting the symptoms...hehe I sure wish that was the case....he is right as rain today though....


----------



## DrGomps

jeepprincess, the snickers commercial was great!! Richard Lewis and Rosanne Barr! 

So I am a bit confused today ladies....I got a positive OPK, definite positive! I never got quite a positive before, but my temps suggest I am 8 DPO...But maybe I haven't ovulated yet? Or maybe I am pg and I am detecting HCG on an OPK?? I think the former is more probable. I probably am just entering my 2WW, which would be consistent with my previous cycles. 
Mentally preparing my self to wait to more weeks to know! 
I just got another gift for a friend's baby shower which is next week and saw her yesterday for the first time in 6 months (she is 6 months pregnant). Its hard not to be envious! She is so tiny and the bump is so cute on her, I have a feeling I will be much bigger at 6 months!!


----------



## lol2811

Perhaps it is picking up the HCG because looking at your temps i would think you ov'd when you originally thought you did.

Its all very confusing i never know what to think. I might take an OPK when i get home just out of curiosity.


----------



## DrGomps

the OPK was neg today....think I may have just ovulated...ugh...have to start the tww all over again...Don't understand why my temps are all crazy. 

though DH did something cute to cheer me up. A neighbor was getting rid of their stroller and my hubby got it for us.


----------



## lol2811

aw bless him, that is sweet.


----------



## DrGomps

Hiya ladies, I will be on vacation the next few days so I won't be on here much...have a great weekend and v-day!


----------



## jeepprincess

DrGomps said:


> Hiya ladies, I will be on vacation the next few days so I won't be on here much...have a great weekend and v-day!

Have a great vacation dear!!!


----------



## jeepprincess

Does anyone know what this "soy" stuff is people are talking about on here...I keep seeing women say they are taking "soy" ?


----------



## lol2811

Have a great holiday!!

It's soy isoflavenes. I take them, it's meant to help bring forward ov'n. I normally ovulate cd17/18 and this cycle after taking 160mg of soy on cd3-5 and 200mg on cd6&7 I ov'd on cd15. 

It has a similar effect to clomid I think a d you take it on the same days as the dr would prescribe clomid.


----------



## foxeydevil2

hi guys, am new to all this so havent a clue what to say.i had my eggs collected on monday and im in alot of discomfort, how long does it last? they got 12 eggs all fertilised and et taking place on saturday. take care everyone x


----------



## lol2811

Well i think i am out this month ladies - again!!!

My temp hasnt dropped below the coverline yet but had a slight tinge of brown to my CM this morning and a BFN.

Im thinking of making a doctors appointment as we have been properly TTC (as in charting etc) for 5 months and we were just letting nature do its thing for a few months before that.

I know it hasnt been a year yet but the whole thing is really stressing me out and getting me down which is obviously not helping.

Feel so let down.


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Charlotte, sorry to hear that...I think they say if you are charting for 5 months and are not successful that you can see a Dr. Is it possible that you ovulated later and you are experiencing implantation bleeding? the say there is a dip during implantation. Does AF normally start with brown spotting?


----------



## jeepprincess

No af, but still a :bfn: :-(


----------



## lol2811

DrGomps said:


> Hi Charlotte, sorry to hear that...I think they say if you are charting for 5 months and are not successful that you can see a Dr. Is it possible that you ovulated later and you are experiencing implantation bleeding? the say there is a dip during implantation. Does AF normally start with brown spotting?

Not really had this before, sometimes get a little brown before the red (sorry TMI) but never really had the cm like this.

I dont think i did ov later as the temp, cbfm and cm all seems to tie up, but them i guess you never know.

I dont feel like i am pregnant, although not sure i would know what it feels like as i have never been pregnant lol.


----------



## DrGomps

sorry to hear about the :bfn: jeepprincess. Charlotte, it is common for some spotting in early pg. Fx'ed for you! I think its common also to not have alot of symptoms, especially this early on.


----------



## lol2811

Spotting seems to have stopped now, was just that once first thing this morning. Just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings although I am fairly certain af is gearing up to make an appearance.


----------



## DrGomps

F'xed for you Charlotte. 

My boss basically just sprung a presentation on me for tomorrow last minute so I have to spend my v day preparing instead of time with DH. BOO!


----------



## lol2811

Oh that's rubbish!

Well my temp has dropped a little more today so almost certain now that the witch is gearing up for her visit.

Trying to stay positive though that my LP has gone from 11 days to at least 14 now thanks to Vit B complex


----------



## jeepprincess

Well I'm out...the :witch: got me this morning. Good luck to you guys still waiting to test...:dust:


----------



## DrGomps

sorry to hear that jeep princess. any plans to tackle this next cycle? my temps have been so weird this cycle...I am nervous that it was an anovulatory cycle. 
Charlotte do you have a chart I could see?


----------



## lol2811

The link is in my sig.

Sorry to hear that jeepprincess. FX'd for next cycle!!!


----------



## DrGomps

are you going to test again charlotte or wait and see if :witch: comes?


----------



## lol2811

I think witch will be flying in tomorrow or through the night but if not I might test again tomorrow if my temp is still above the coverline.


----------



## DrGomps

ugh feeling down. A friend on mine just announced that she gets to hear her babies heart beat this week and she is going to record it on a build a bear so everytime she squeezes it she can hear its heart beat. Sigh. Hard not to be envious. I have a baby shower on Friday too. Seems never ending. I don't know why but for whatever reason I feel like this cycle didn't work. no reason in particular, but just feel that way for some reason. Oh and I had mice gave birth today and yesterday. Granted I used the pups to grow some brain cells but still...I am jealous that they get to be pregnant and give birth!!


----------



## lol2811

I know how hard that is. So many of my friends seem to be pregnant and most of them weren't even trying, can't help but have a little of the green eyed monster. Our really close friend who is expecting is now getting a proper little bump as well and I find it so hard to see her, just want that to be me. 

Started having af cramps aswell so also feeling pretty gutted. So glad I can talk on here about it though. Feel like I bum out dh quite alot as he is the only person I can really talk to.


----------



## lol2811

Sorry Andrea just realise I completely forgot to ask, how was your little get away?


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Charlotte, thanks for asking, my getaway was lovely. Did lots of thing a ttcer should not due, I had a glass of wine, went in a hot tub and exerted myself quite a bit on the mountain. Got a few bruises. Hopefully that doesn't effect my chances this month. Guess its just hard to put life on hold while I wait to conceive and then have a negative month after month makes me regret saying no to so many things. *sigh*. WIsh it wasn't so hard. 

Sorry to hear about your cramps....but AF is late right?? So its not over yet...and if not we will get through the next cycle together!!!


----------



## lol2811

Well she has flown in so back to CD1. Was absolutely gutted last night when she began to show but not feeling too bad now, trying to be positive.

Think i am going to stick with what i did last cycle:

EPO - everyday up till ov
Soy - 160mg cd3-5 and 200mg cd6+7
B50 complex everyday
BD every other day from first high on cbfm then when i get my peak bd every day for 3 days

FX this will do the trick.

STill got my FX'd for you Andrea for this month!!!


----------



## DrGomps

sorry to hear that charlotte. :( stupid :witch: hopefully this next cycle is the one. I sort of feel like this cycle was unsuccessful. I am hopeful, but realistic. :(


----------



## DrGomps

Here's to get pregnant this cycle!!! :dust: It will happen soon! If you get pregnant this cycle when would be your due date? Late november?


----------



## lol2811

Yes would be end of Nov (Same as my birthday), I am trying to be really positive about this cycle and we are going to go to town and not miss any BD'ing.

I know what you mean though about being hopeful but being realistic. I seem to reach a point where I just cant imagine it ever happening and i find it so hard to snap out of that feeling.


----------



## DrGomps

I tested...even though its way too early (8DPO) and BFN. Still disappointed. Have to go to a baby shower tomorrow and would much rather go with a BFP so I won't be so green.


----------



## lol2811

Still really early though!!! Although is is still disappointing, think you do sometimes get it in to your head 'well it could be positive' and then when its not it is very dis-heartening. There is still hope though!!!


----------



## DrGomps

I just wish AF would rear her ugly face so I could start over...hate this waiting game.


----------



## lol2811

That is the worst bit, the waiting and not knowing. Would be amazing if you could know straight after ovulation if it had worked or not.


----------



## DrGomps

I would accept straight after implantation!!


----------



## lol2811

Me too, that would be great!


----------



## DrGomps

feeling kind of blue today. Not as much to do at work and my boss was being super critical today. Just feel like I can't do anything right, including getting pregnant.


----------



## DrGomps

probably just emotional.


----------



## lol2811

That could be a good sign!! Fingers crossed!!!

I hate days like that though, i had it the other day. I was cooking dinner and it went wrong and I got all upset. DH said dont worry about it but i just snapped saying no wonder I cant make a baby I cant even make the dinner. So silly but at the time seemed like the end of the world.


----------



## DrGomps

so I have some tentative goodnews...got the faintest of a :bfp: this morning with fmu on a clearblue +/- and an internet 10 miu dipstick.

both are known to have evaps, so I am skeptical, but they showed up right away.
Here's hoping this is the first of a :bfp: !!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0628.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0630.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lol2811

Ooooo i see them!!!! Congrats


----------



## DrGomps

I am still skeptical...but hopefully this is the first of many!!


----------



## DrGomps

how are you feeling today hun?


----------



## lol2811

Fingers crossed they just keep getting darker for you!!!

I am just trying to concentrate on being positive for this cycle. I think once AF is over might start straight away BD'ing every other day. Im not sure if i will ov on or around CD15 again like last cycle or if it will go back to CD17/18. Was thinking round CD12 or 13 start BD'ing everyday until ive ov'd. I want to make sure I catch that egg this month.


----------



## DrGomps

I know what you mean about trying to stay positive. Its hard after bfn after bfn. Your BD plan sounds good. I noticed you are doing SMEP, that means preseed and softcups as well as OPKs and bbt? I was feeling yesterday that if this cycle was not successful that I was going to try to take a needed break...feel like I am going insane...but at the same time charting, opks etc makes me feel like I am somewhat in control of whats happening.


----------



## lol2811

I'm not doing the preseed or softcups don't think I really need them. I thought about taking a break from charting but then I know I would spend the time worrying about whether I had ovulated or not.


----------



## DrGomps

I am not a fan of softcups or preseed (DH loathes preseed). i found that I have had a decent amount of CM despite being on clomid, but I still took robitussin and would probably do it again if I have to repeat another cycle.


----------



## jeepprincess

Congrats DRGomps  looks like a :bfp: to me....


----------



## DrGomps

Thanks jeepprincess...I am being cautiously optimistic about it.


----------



## DrGomps

how are you doing jeep princess? haven't seen you on here as much... don't be a stranger. :D


----------



## DrGomps

what are your ladies plans for the weekend...I have the baby shower this evening then tomorrow will most likely have to do some experiments (pretty sure my mice will be giving birth). Also want to do some organizing. Sunday I am supposed to go to spa castle with some girlfriends...but I may have to be careful depending on whether or not I am pg!


----------



## lol2811

I am taking epo and that seems to do the trick for my cm so think i will just stick with that.

Told DH last night that i hope he has lots of energy this month as i want that BFP. Told him as soon as AF finishes (only spotting today) we will be at it every other day and then i think around CD13 we will start every day. Its difficult as I am not sure when i will ovulate this cycle. Last cycle was CD15 but the cycles before that were CD18 so want to make sure I cover my bases as I know there is a higher percentage of conceiving before ovulation rather than on the day of.

Not got a lot planned this weekend. DH is working all day today so just come to see my mum and hopefully my sister will pop over with my nephews. Then think it could be a lazy day tomorrow.

We have planned to go for a long weekend on a couple weeks so I am hoping that will help me to relax enough and not stress so a positive will be more likely.


----------



## DrGomps

so ladies its official! :bfp: !!! I took a frer and cb digi with fmu!!
see images.
in such shock.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0636.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0634.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lol2811

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Im so happy for you. Just hope I am going to follow in your footsteps this month!!


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed that you do...then we can be bump buddies! I am now just praying its a sticky bean!!


----------



## lol2811

Congratulations Hun. Hope I follow really quickly in your footsteps!!!


----------



## lol2811

Oops that first post wasn't showing so wrote it again.


----------



## DrGomps

hows your weekend going charlotte?


----------



## DrGomps

no mice born today, going into manhattan to have a dinner with a 8 month pregnant friend who will be giving me some maternity books (yay!) and to eat some southern comfort food!


----------



## DrGomps

Charlotte you WILL follow quickly in my footsteps so we can be bump buddies!


----------



## lol2811

I certainly hope so Andrea.

Weekend was ok, back at work this morning though BOOOO!!!

Yesterday was quite difficult though, really struggling with stress levels which I know isnt helping with baby making. I just cant seem to relax and all I can think about is babies, I dont know what to do to snap out of it, it is driving me crazy!


----------



## jeepprincess

First off, I'M SOOOO HAPPY TO HEAR YOUR GREAT NEWS!!!! CONGRATS SWEETIE!!!

As for me.....I think I'm going to take it easy this cycle. I think I may have crossed the fertility line So....since I had checked me with all these fertility test and I was fine I talked my DH to checking his...well we got that spermfertility thing and I could tell that he didn't really wanna do it, but he did bc he is the best and loves me. Well, needless to say, there was a faint positive line but since it was soooo faint and he could hardly see it he started freakin out and got all upset and was pretty bumbed all weekend....I also put a tiny bit more of the sample on it and it showed up super fast positive. So I think we are going to be ok...I guess we shall see. But I feel like an awful wife for making him do that stupid thing anyways. Plus we have a lot of stress with house buying and all. So..I'm going to take a break from temping and charting and what not and try not to stress so much about it. I will still come on and chat and keep you guys updated, but as for testing and charting and all I think I'm taking a break


----------



## lol2811

I think that is a great idea and i wish I was strong enough to not do all the charting stuff but I am abit of a control freak. I def think a more relaxed approach is better (just wish I could take my own advice lol).


----------



## DrGomps

Charlotte, its hard not to be stressed during the ttc process. I hate it when people say relax, it will happen!! Its impossible to relax! I am trying not to be stressed now, but I am totally freaked out about the prospect of having another human life completely dependent on me! Excited, but freaked! 

Jeepprincess...so it was a sperm test that had a faint positive or a fertility test (for you)? I took the FSH test on the cd 3 and got fertile. But we didn't conceive until clomid (I had tried for 5 months before I started clomid).


----------



## lol2811

Yep I hate that when people say relax, if it was as easy as that i'd be doing it. Ive been trying to think of things that would take my mind off of it as it is all i think about 24/7.

We are going away the weekend after next for a little break, I will be due to ovulate anywhere between that Tuesday and Saturday so I am hoping that going away will relax me a little, or at least enough to get that bean growing!


----------



## jeepprincess

It was the sperm test that had a faint positive...but he also couldn't give a huge sample bc he was kinda freaked out about it...I mean a faint is still a positive...but I just feel bad that I made him do that...


----------



## lol2811

You shouldnt feel bad, you are in this together and I am sure he is willing to do anything he can, just as you are, to make it happen.


----------



## jeepprincess

Yeah, he is....he was pretty down in the dumps all day...but I kept showing it to him like "see there is a line" see see see...hehe Which there was a line and it said in the package if there is a faint line or bright line that it could be considered positive. We will just keep trying for awhile and then if we have to look into seeing a dr. about it.


----------



## lol2811

A line is a line! So hopefully you wont need to go to the doctors, plus nerves/stress etc were bound to have an effect.


----------



## jeepprincess

:hugs::hugs: Thanks dear


----------



## lol2811

Well we're all here to try and help each other. I know I have my days where I def need it!


----------



## DrGomps

I know nothing about sperm tests, but sounds like its positive. So DH should be happy...though bright positives are always the best.

I actually got really depressed/anxious during the whole TTC process. Doctor gave me lexapro..really helped I think. I have to stop now (not great to take during pregnancy). Not sure if lexapro helped at all to conceive, it did help with some of the anxiety/depression that comes with this nasty process.


----------



## lol2811

I am thinking if this cycle doesnt work I will go and have a chat with my doctor as I am getting very down and stressed about the whole process and it is making me quite unhappy, feel so sorry for DH, he has a lot to put up with with me.


----------



## DrGomps

It took clomid for me to get pg. Where are you going for your minibreak charlotte?


----------



## lol2811

I'm not really sure what the doctor would do as I am almost certain I am ovulating as I seem to have pretty regular cycles and temp, CM and CBFM all point to it. But think even having a chat would make me relax a little.

We're only going up to Blackpool for 4 days, expecting it to be very very cold and windy but it will be nice just to get away from the house and the usual everyday stuff.


----------



## DrGomps

sounds very nice. DH just got on a case (hes a lawyer) and will be working 13 hour days and weekends. I am going to be alone with my hormones boohoo!! I was ovulating on my own before clomid, my doctor just wanted to kick start my system since my cycles were so long. My cycle was still long but at least I think i produced better follicles.


----------



## lol2811

I know that feeling, DH works like a crazy man, he has just taken on a private job as well so some nights he's not getting home till gone 10/11 at night. Luckily over this next week (when im ovulating) he isnt going to be home too late or think we would both be shattered.

I think i am quite lucky really with my cycles, the longest one I have had is 31 days.

Got my first high on my CBFL this morning (CD9) so we are all go, i will get that BFP this cycle and have my little one in time for my birthday at the end of November, that would be the best present I could imagine!


----------



## DrGomps

yes you will get that :bfp:!! Its all about the positive thinking!! the last cycle I actually was telling the :spermy: to swim to the egg!! I even made DH do it!! I did the same around implantation time. Now I make DH tell to the baby to stick!!


----------



## lol2811

I am going to try and stay as positive as I can. We are doing all we can so in my mind there is no reason why it shouldnt happen this month!!!


----------



## DrGomps

you will be extra relaxed too because you have a holiday planned so that will help! I was convinced all the skiing I did would prevent implantation and I even had a drink and jumped in the hot tub after, which was relaxing...maybe that helped. Definitely no more hot tubs for me now!!


----------



## DrGomps

oh and happy :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## lol2811

Dh is def loving it. I do feel more relaxed than normal at the minute so hoping that is a good sign. Had a couple of bad days but I seem to have picked up my mood now so baby bump here we come!!!


----------



## DrGomps

woohoo! :dust:


----------



## DrGomps

OH and just to update, I had my first Dr.'s appt. 
So I love my Dr. She went to the medical school I go to which is nice and is also Jewish..nice added bonus and a friend recommended her. So my pelvic exam was a bit scary...I bled. Not alot, she said that the cervix often becomes sensitive during pregnancy and that I shouldn't worry (but of course I worry!!). She also said the bleeding was external and not internal (phew). I am having my first ultrasound on March 8th, unfortunately DH can't go, so I might have to drag a good friend as a replacement. They took lots of blood and of course urine. Feel like a porcupine. The Dr. usually doesn't see people this early but she had a cancellation and was leaving town for awhile so she wanted to get me in. Plus I met a girl in the waiting room who my doctor delivered her two year old and she said she is great.


----------



## lol2811

That is really good it went well and I am sure it makes a massive diference that you are comfortable with the dr.


----------



## DrGomps

yeah...the bleeding really freaked me out...I was afraid I was going to MC!! and i had some more spotting at home but it stopped. Seems to be normal, apparently your cervix becomes engorged and quite sensitive.


----------



## DrGomps

oh and I poas and the hcg levels are still increasing. :D when do you leave for your holiday?


----------



## lol2811

I think it would scare me a little as well, but I am sure it is all fine and the doctors not worried.

We are leaving thursday night and will be back on the Monday.


----------



## DrGomps

I almost started crying...was convinced AF was coming...the hormones don't help. cuz yesterday would've been the day AF came. But obviously...I am pregnant...the doctor said the bleed was external not from my uterus. When will you tell people when you are pregnant? I have told alot of people really afraid I have jinxed myself, but at the same time if I do have a mc I will have a good support group. Oh and I have never been this pregnant before...just had a chemical pregnancy which stopped early on. Hows the :sex: going?? you must be close to o ! Fx'ed for you this cycle...we could both be due in november!! yay! :dust:


----------



## lol2811

I will tell close family early on and think I will have to tell work early aswell as my job can be quite stressful but majority of people I probably won't tell until my first scan. 

Bd'ing is going well. Will be at it again tonight lol. On cd10 now so still high on my monitor, hoping I will get my first peak in a couple days. Ov'd on cd15 last cycle so hoping it will be then again or earlier would be nice, less waiting then.


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'd for all your BD. Feel like I am hungover all the time. Ugh. And now I am having an aversion to my green tea. :( I have a good feeling about this cycle for you!!! :D


----------



## lol2811

I certainly hope you're right. If we have to go another cycle not only will I be devastated but it will be abit awkward as the week I will be due to ovulate I am away on a course about 2 hours drive away so told dh he will have to drive and see me. 

Crossing absolutely everything that this is the one!


----------



## DrGomps

what kind of course? Hows your weekend going charlotte? yesterday was feeling pretty sick and was in bed most of the day. Ugh. hopefully today will be better.


----------



## lol2811

Oh sorry you've not been feeling too great, hopefully it won't last too long. 

I'm an auditor and I'm working towards a post grad diploma, got 5 modules to do, I've passed one so this will be the second. 

Weekend isn't too bad, been abit of a lazy one really. Saving up energy for this week lol starting everyday from tonight. Still only high on my cbfm but this morning the oestrogen line is starting to fade slightly and lh line is starting to appear so hopefully I'll get my peak next couple days.


----------



## DrGomps

my weekend has been pretty lazy too! Did alot of cleaning today and organizing. Actually going throw all my spring/summer clothes and packing away clothes that won't fit. :D 

Fx'ed on the :sex::sex::sex::sex: 

So is the degree you are working towards in accounting?? Good luck!! :D


----------



## lol2811

There is an accounting element within it but it is mostly audit based and risk management, sounds very boring but I really like it, I get to do something different everyday.

Got my first peak this morning on CD13, soy seems to be doing the job, that is 1 day earlier than last month so hopefully that is a good sign.


----------



## DrGomps

get to :sex: Charlotte!! Fx'ed the :spermy: meets the egg!! :dust: 
I started doing prenatal exercises...I wasn't a huge exerciser before, (ever since the wedding I have been a bit lazy) but I am really trying to keep myself healthy since having a baby is one of the most dangerous things we do as women (health wise).


----------



## lol2811

i know that 'after wedding' feeling lol. So tense leading up to it afterwards you just relax.

We def will be :sex: for the next few night. Started last night and will be solid for the next few then i am hoping that by going away on Thursday I will relax and implantation will happen.


----------



## DrGomps

yay for relaxation!!! Keep thinking positive!! I know it will happen soon!!


----------



## lol2811

I am trying my hardest!!! So difficult though, really want this month to be it!


----------



## DrGomps

At least you will be on vacation soon....and pregnant!!


----------



## lol2811

I certainly hope so!!!

Not feeling great today, my 12 year old nephew has been taken into hospital. He has downs and alot of heart complications so is having to have a lot of tests run. Making me feel quite stressed as I am worrying so much about him.


----------



## lol2811

Really struggling to stay positive today. Put my temp in and FF is saying that i ov'd on CD12, although i didnt get a peak on my cbfm until cd13 and 14. If I did ov on CD12 I dont think we BD'd enough in the lead up to ov.


----------



## DrGomps

I think you should go by your cbfm. You can override the interpretation on FF. You probably just don't have enough temps put in for it to accurately predict. But yay! YOu are in the 2WW!! Hopefully for the last time!! I want you to be due in november with me!!! 

So sorry to hear about your nephew...hope he is okay!! :hugs:


----------



## Ladyzara

:hi: ladies, I love all this on line support! I'm 29 and have been ttc #1 for 2years I have been seeing a specialist and there doesn't appear to be anything wrong, so this month I will be trying pressed with my cbfm, I would love to join your group lots of :dust: to you all


----------



## lol2811

The monitor hasn't been wrong before so don't understand if I did ov on cd12 how would I still have a peak on cd14, even if it was late in the day on cd12. And I had to put in a stick for all the days so I know it's not an automated response. 

I am using a different thermometer this cycle which is in celcius rather than farenheight so don't know if that has made a difference. It has messed up all my previous cycle data on ff though. 

Grrrr I hope this is the last wait, can't do anymore of this. 

My nephew is doing ok, waiting to be transferred to a different hospital who are the heart specialist. 

Hi ladyzara welcome.


----------



## DrGomps

welcome ladyzara...what CD are you on?? preseed and opks worked for me. Has DH had his SA? 

Charlotte, I think its highly unlikely you would have a cbfm peak two days after you oed...one day maybe max...but the hormones have to peak right before o. So I would trust the cbfm rather then the temps...once you have a steady rise in temp maybe FF will adjust your o date. what days did you bd??? Do you have the sex analysis on FF that tells you your score?? I am sure its fine.


----------



## DrGomps

oh and Charlotte, so happy to hear your nephew is doing better.


----------



## Ladyzara

DrGomps

yes DH has had sa i'm currently on cd6 apparently the specialist keeps saying we're both fit anf able! i hope preseed works for me! how long where yo ttc?


----------



## DrGomps

about 5 months...obviously the last cycle worked. I actually tooked clomid because my cycles were so long, how long are your cycles typically? Your in the tww. Fx'ed...two years man, not sure if I could stay sane that long. You have my respect. Did you actively try all two years? 

This was my regiment the successful cycle:
clomid 50 mg days 5-9, prenatal + DHA throughout, B-6, N-acetyl cysteine, robittussin (as soon as clomid was finished until after o on cd 23), preseed, softcups, baby aspirin, bbt charing and OPKs. Phew!! thats alot. I got my BFP at 9DPO. 

You can check out my successful chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/334852 I am still entering data. like a nerd.


----------



## Ladyzara

my cycles range from 30 to 35, i have tried clomid last year and it didn't work! i'm just about keeping sane, i just keep telling myself it obviously isn't ment to be yet! but thats wearing thin now. I have a fab DH so we're both just taking each cycle as it comes, i have also had a lap and dye surgery and still nothing!:cry:

i can't imagine how it must feel to get a :bfp: hopefully soon! reading all the stories on here keeps me positive!


----------



## DrGomps

awe...:hugs: the dye surgery do you mean an HSG? long cycles are the worst. 

Another thing I did was have green tea everyday and cut back significantly on drinking and caffeine. I still drank occassionally, but I used to drink alot. I know all those things can have an effect on fertility. Also I used to drink tons of caffeine. It was hard to quit and now exhaustion has kicked in and I really want some but got to take care of my bean. 

Here's hoping you get a :bfp: soon! You deserve it!!


----------



## Ladyzara

:hug:yes the HSG i have another appt with the specialist on the 10th March so hopefully she'll give me some words of wisdom!!!!!!!!!!!! i shall try and drink more green tea and lay off the coffee!:hugs:

i don't chart my temps as i work shifts and never around at the same time each day but hoopefully with CBFM and preseed i might just do it! hope your little bump is doing well! x


----------



## lol2811

So far we have BD'd on cd8, 10, 12, 13 and 14. It says on ff analysis still good so I guess even if ov does stay at that date there is still that. Guess the thing to do is still BD tonight as planned and just see what tomorrow brings. Just finding that the smallest of things are stressing me.


----------



## DrGomps

I think your bases are covered. now its time for the :spermy: to swim and for the fertilized egg to implant!! come on egg you can do it!! Charlotte wants a baby!!


----------



## DrGomps

ladyzara, what do you do for work? yeah...temping can be hard if your hours are unpredictable. This your first time with preseed? Do you elevate your hips after bd? You are going to get pregnant!!! 

Thanks for the well wishes for my bump. I thought the stress would end after we finally conceived but now I am terrified that it won't stick. Before AF was late everytime I went to the bathroom I was terrified I would see her (especially because of all the cm). But she is officially a week late (I am 21 DPO). SO if there ever is bleeding its a mc. SO afraid...but I have never had one so there is no reason except for the fact that I am already so attached. I already got a bunch of maternity clothes (a lot on ebay) and some onesies and geeky maternity shirts. See below...Even got a book for DH for fathers day. :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0737 20-53-20.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 0









IMG_0738 20-53-20.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 0









IMG_0736 20-53-20.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 0









IMG_0728.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ladyzara

DrGomps said:


> ladyzara, what do you do for work? yeah...temping can be hard if your hours are unpredictable. This your first time with preseed? Do you elevate your hips after bd? You are going to get pregnant!!!
> 
> i'm a mental health nurse so can be stressfull and very active! yes rthis will be the first month of using preseed i tri and elevate hips but never to sure how long for? wow the cloths are lush!! i bet it is stressful :hugs: but so exciting at the same time! x


----------



## lol2811

The baby clothes are so sweet Andrea. 

I elevate my hips, I try and do it for at least half an hour.


----------



## Ladyzara

half an hour! gosh i'll have to make sure something goods on TV after :sex: :haha:


----------



## lol2811

Lol I always make sure something good is on. I think 15-20 mins is enough though, and of course many women get pregnant without doing it at all so wouldn't stress about it. I'm the worst person to say that though, I stress about everything.


----------



## DrGomps

I make DH bring me my laptop after so I can go onto bnb during the 30 minute wait...teeheeehee. 

Ladyzara, mental health nurse...that must be very interesting and rewarding...But I can see how it can be stressful. Mental health is an issue close to my heart...a cousin of mine died because of an overdose four years ago and a friend of mine last month who was severely depressed jumped off a bridge and died (both we 25). I work in neuroscience and don't actually deal with psychiatric issues ( I work on mental ******ation/autism) but have a great deal of respect for those working in mental health. Its important work.


----------



## lol2811

I completely agree!


----------



## Ladyzara

:thumbup: thank you i already feel alot better why have i only just joined bnb!! what lovely support. :hugs:


----------



## Ladyzara

Dr Gomps your work must be interesting! i'm so sorry to hear about your friend and cousin it can be such an awful illness and so misunderstood by others. :hugs:

lol2811 i always stress but it has got easier as time has gone by ;)


----------



## lol2811

I am very up and down through the month which obviously doesn't help but I'm trying my best to relax about things but it's easier said than done.


----------



## DrGomps

Charlotte, I know how you feel. Its hard not to stress about things. I am feeling so stressed today...the boss dropped a load of work on me today and I have a deadline for this freelance gig I do (I write scientific questions for exams and textbooks). Then I stress that the stress will cause me to mc. Stick bean stick!!

Ladyzara, I can't believe you have been ttc without bnb for so long!!


----------



## lol2811

It will be a sticky bean Andrea!!!!

Bit gutted today, didnt get to BD last night, DH didnt get home till 11.30ish and I felt awful, pounding headache absolutely shattered so DTD was the last thing on my mind. Feel the same thismorning, head is throbing and I could just fall asleep on my desk!

Hopefully I'll feel a little better laster for the journey away and then we can get some BD'ing in tonight just to cover all bases.


----------



## DrGomps

Sorry you aren't feeling well Charlotte. you definitely already o'ed so I would say you are covered and its not necessary to BD (if you don't want to). 2WW here we come!!! Do you leave today for your break? Time for egg to implant. :D


----------



## lol2811

Yes just finishing a few bits at work (being naughty on BnB) then will be heading off.

I feel a little better now but still got a headache.

Come on eggy hook on!!!!!


----------



## Ladyzara

:hugs:Have a great time away! 
Andrea I hope work dosen''t stress you out too much and I'm sure bean will stick! Bnb is great I may start a journal
:dust:


----------



## DrGomps

YOu should start a journal ladyzara! So cathartic..wish I would've started one when I was ttc...well I had one I wrote notes in (hard copy) but not a digital one. Lots of time they were notes reassuring myself.


----------



## Ladyzara

Andrea you have a great blog! Love all the photos so cute the clothes you've bought, hope ur feeling well and enjoying the weekend x


----------



## DrGomps

thanks ladyzara! I tried to look at your journal but the link is broken...


----------



## lol2811

Hiya

Having a lovely time away with dh although still can't stop thinking about babies and ttc. Struggling to stay positive, the closer I get to af due date the harder it seems to be.


----------



## Ladyzara

I always get down when af is due!! Stay positive it will happen! Glad ur having fun I could do with going away but just bought a house so no holidays for me for years!!!! :dust::dust:

Oh no shame my links not working ::huh:: hope ur having a nice weekend x


----------



## DrGomps

congrats ladyzara on the house!!! I just read your LTTC journal...hug. Hopefully this journey of ttc will end soon and you will start the journey of motherhood!! 

How was your vacation charlotte? How are you feeling? 8DPO, you can test soon!! yay!! Fx'ed for you.

MS has started for me. Puked last night and almost again this morning...feel better now..but just ate some very greasy food (from a halal cart). Think constant food helps.


----------



## lol2811

Holiday was lovely but not feeling very positive. Haven't really had any symptoms just feel exactly the same as I have every other cycle nothing different so I'm guessing it will be the same outcome.


----------



## DrGomps

well its still early...really hope its your cycle charlotte. 

Feeling absolutely exhausted and the worlds worst headahce...the boss is not in today..may leave early. :D


----------



## lol2811

I hope so but not feeling very confident. 

Hope you're feeling a little better today Andrea.


----------



## DrGomps

I had my scan today and it was a little disappointing. I am not quite six weeks, but my doctors office was going by LMP which was jan 18th so that makes me 7 weeks on the dot...but since I was tracking ovulation I am 5 weeks 6 days. So it was too early to see the heartbeat and I am going in again next week. Little disappointing and alittle stressing, but I have looked at lots of websites and my bean looks about in between 5 and 6 which is about right and where it should be. here is a website that has some nice sonograms at different ages: https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week4

you can compare those with mine and tell me what you think.

will feel much better after next week and I can see the heartbeat and know its viable. Trying to be positive and optimistic. And feel lucky that I get to see my baby grow over a week.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ladyzara

:hugs:Andrea scan pics are great don't stress too much it will be fine but I understand it would have been great to hear the heart beat but not long! Hope ur feeling better and less stressed it will be ok! Thanx for looking at my journal I hope it happens soon too x 

Glad u had a good weekend away lol2811 don't get too down like Andrea said it's still early

I got a high today so I'm near ov! 

Night all


----------



## DrGomps

I am so stressed now...what if my little bean has stopped developing??


----------



## lol2811

I can understand your worry Andrea as I am sure I would be the same but it will be a sticky bean and next time you go to the doctors you are going to have that magical moment when you hear your bubs heartbeat!!!

Hopefully your peak will come soon so get BD'ing!!!!

My temp seems all over the place, dropped today so not sure if it is going to continue that way or not. I am thinking if I dont get my positive this cycle I might go and visit the doctor for a chat as I am getting so down and stressed about everything I dont know what to do.


----------



## DrGomps

Charlotte, it didn't drop below the coverline...I wouldn't worry. could be an implantation dip?? :)

Ladyzara....fx'ed you o soon and catch that eggy!! You deserve a :bfp:!!

So I feel alittle better about my scan after finding this:
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DrGomps

so I have a gestational sac, yolk sac and fetal pole. Hopefully soon a heartbeat!!


----------



## lol2811

Not too much longer to wait and then you can hear the little beating!!!

Yeah I know it isnt the end of the world as it hasnt dropped below the coverline, already had a few days with a dip which went back up yesterday and then dropped again today. It makes it a little more annoying as I could be anywhere from 8-10 days past ov. I just feel exactly the same as every other cycle though, and I know some women dont have any symptoms but surely there would be something different?!

I was naught and did an IC this morning, BFN as predicted though.


----------



## DrGomps

Charlotte, I started testing at 6 DPO. LOL. If you look at my internet cheapies I didn't get a real nice positive on an IC until 14 DPO. So don't worry, its too early to get a result on an ic...do you have any frer??
 



Attached Files:







photo 2 08-15-22.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lol2811

I do but I dont want to waste them, especially as I am not overly confident and could technically only be 8dpo. I did tell myself I wouldnt test until the weekend but curiosity got the better of me.

I suppose I just cant believe that seeing as I feel the same as every other month I dont quite see how the outcome could be any different. Staying positive is the one thing I really struggle with. I just pray everyday that I might get sore BB or anything like that as I never get that with AF so would be a good sign.


----------



## DrGomps

Charlotte, its unusual to have symptoms so early anyways...so don't count yourself out!!!


----------



## lol2811

Thanks for helping to keep me positive. I think part of it is I probably set myself up for a bfn because then if it is that it won't hurt quite as much.


----------



## DrGomps

I know what thats like...not wanting to get your hopes up....hopefully it comes for you soon!!! Fx'ed!!!


----------



## lol2811

I certainly hope so, not sure I'm strong enough to keep going like this for months.


----------



## DrGomps

Are you going to talk to the Dr if this cycle is unsuccessful? How are you feeling today?


----------



## lol2811

I was thinking about it but I am scared. It is starting to really get to me though.


----------



## DrGomps

TTC is a stressful process...are you scared that you may have some fertility issues??? 6 months still by any standards is not alot and there is no reason to believe that you or DH have any problems. But clomid gave me the kick I needed.


----------



## lol2811

Well I'm certain I am ovulating so there is at least that. I think I am my own worst enemy in that I just can't relax about it which can obviously have an effect. 

I'm the sort of person that stresses about things easily anyway and I tend to get quite down about things. I know 6 months is nothing compared to how long some ladies have been waiting on here but I'm just not coping with it very well. I've just found out aswell that anoth friend thinks she might be pregnant and she only stopped the pill in January. I'm obviously really happy for her but can't help but feel extremely jealous at the same time. It is taking over my life and I just don't know how to relax about it. I was hoping that if the doc would at least do some initial tests and confirm that everything is ok that I might at least relax enough to let it happen. I just don't know anymore.


----------



## TraceC

Ha Hi all, I'm 27 and TTC #1 too. Would love to Buddy up with any or all ! ! ! On Month 5 of TTC. We'll all get there....just have to be patient (as hard as that can be :( )


----------



## DrGomps

Charlotte, I agree that you are definitely ovulating...you have nice temp shifts and peaks on the cbfm. Its hard to see people who just "fall" pregnant! How many cycles have you been charting/cbfm? have you tested again? It could be something to do with DH :spermy: and thats a relatively easy thing to test.


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Trace, what CD are you on? I see that you are down under...always wanted to go there...maybe when my bean is older. :D


----------



## TraceC

Hi on CD 2 AF showed up yesterday. New I didn't have it in the bag this past cycle, as I have been pretty sick, but hopeful for this month. Bring on a Dec Baby :)


----------



## DrGomps

Trace, do you chart bbt, use OPKs? Sorry to hear the :witch: got you.


----------



## TraceC

At the moment all I'm doing is charting my most fertile days. Thinking I will start OPKs this month or next if I don't get the BFP. DH doesn't like the idea, only cause of it becoming a bit to "clinical" for his liking. He is very supportive, but doesn't want it to be a job rather than enjoying a bit of BDing and then just happening to get a BFP. Am also thinking about temping, but I live in QLD so its very hot here one day then quite cool the next, so not sure how it would go, plus I get out of bed at different hrs as I sometimes do night work. Will just see how it all goes and take it in my stride. Its gotta happen sooner or later...I'd prefer sooner though :D


----------



## DrGomps

Trace, I love the idea of it just "happening" but there is a very small window of opportunity each month to catch that egg, being over 25 our chances of conceiving are a mere 20% if the BD is timed right...if not its even less. outside temp shouldn't effect your BBT too much, it may work...as long as its the same time each day and you have at least 3 hours of sleep prior...but there are ways to make adjustments. And the nice thing is you at least know your ovulating and when...how long are your cycles? The cycle I conceived I actually went skiing for the first time during implantation and fell alot!! THought it wouldn't be my cycle...but sure enough...:bfp: 9DPO. I used OPKs, preseed, softcups, bbt charting and clomid.


----------



## lol2811

Been charting for 6 months now. Haven't tested again just don't want to see another bfn. My temp is still above the coverline but has been declining for the past few days so expecting it to fully drop tomorrow. 

Hi trace welcome.


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed your temp stays high charlotte, it ain't over till its over!! will you test if there is no :witch: tomorrow?


----------



## TraceC

Thanks for that. Yeah might by some OPKs and a Basal Therm in a few days and start giving them ago.I use Concieve + at the moment, but I think I will order Preseed as that seems to be the favourite :) My cycle is 25 days and pretty much has come like clockwork. Wow I didn't realise my chances were that low being over 25...yikes! I knew that my clock was starting to tick though. To make matters worse, another friend announced she was pregnant today, 3rd pregnancy too. Why is that everyone around you seems so fertile and can fall preggers at the drop of a hat...but when it comes to catching the egg on purpose its darn near impossible....?


----------



## lol2811

Well temp has dropped abit more, still not below coverline yet but that is def where it is heading. It makes me think even more that I ov'd on CD14 like my CBFM said rather than on CD12 like my temps said.

I did test this morning but as predicted BFN. If i did ov on CD 14 my temp will fully drop tomorrow and then AF will show up on Wednesday. Once she shows DH has said we should make a doctors appointment just to go and have a chat as it is getting me so down.

I know what you mean Trace, people all around me seem to be so fertile.


----------



## Ladyzara

Hi girls sorry been a very sad weekend!! sorry about your BFN keep your fingers crossed it still might happen!

Andrea i hope you hear that little heart beat soon it will be fine!! oh so exciting!

so i had my appointment, they are now saying that my DH has lazy sperm even though last time we were told there was nothing wrong! the FS said that it's not impossible to fall pregnant wityh his mobility but unlikely to happen! so as you can imagine my heart sank!!!! they have now said that the next step is IVF, there is a long waiting list and they only do 300 couples a year and you only get one shot! 

We're gonna keep trying and pray that it happens soon, i have bought him suppliments and changed our diets so heres to hoping!! x


----------



## DrGomps

Trace, sorry to hear about all your friends..I mean not sorry that they are pregnant...but I know how it feels. I had to endure two baby showers and 4 pregnancy announcements before I got my :bfp: 

Charlotte, I think its great you are going to the doctor...I think it will make you feel better. 
Fx'ed you don't have to and the which doesn't show up..to me I also think you may only be 12 DPO. If you tested with an IC they are unlikely to work that early...so don't get too down!!

Ladyzara...sorry to hear about your DH lazy :spermy: I am assuming you have NHS, thats nice that they at least do IVF...and I know loads of people that it worked for the first time. In the US IVF is almost always private. Even if you have insurance the insurance usually doesn't want to help you get pregnant because more medical bills!


----------



## DrGomps

Oh and my scan is tomorrow!! So excited and nervous!! Praying for a strong heartbeat!! Grow little bean!! Grow!!

I feel like ever since last week's scan that I have been pulling back and trying to detach myself....in case something goes wrong, I am so terrified!!! I know rationally there is no reason to think anything is wrong as I had met all the milestones so far...this just seems like such a huge milestone. And I know the chance of mc is much lower after the heartbeat is seen. I even got this pregnancy journal that I havent started filling out yet in case this isn't a viable pregnancy.


----------



## DrGomps

I wish I could tell you ladies that all the stress and worry ends once you conceive.


----------



## lol2811

You will be fine Andrea, I am so excited for you and there is not much waiting now before you get to hear that little beating heart!!!

I know it is possible that I am only 12/13 dpo so guess there is still a chance but I am remaining realistic in the signt of the steady decline of my temps. Just have to see what tomorrow brings and go from there.

So sorry to hear of your news ladyzara, keep trying though as miracles do happen and you could be that lucky one!!!


----------



## DrGomps

is there anyway to jumpstart the sperm so they are less lazy??? LOL.


----------



## DrGomps

I stupidly causes myself some unnecessary nausea/ms. I normally have a yogurt before I workout on mondays, but this morning I had freelance science writing to finish so I also had some OJ and a banana with my yogurt...anywho...the acid from the OJ did not agree with me...lost the oj but thankfully kept my vitamins and the banana/yogurt...ugh...no more OJ for 8 months!!


----------



## lol2811

Oh no that's not good, at least you didn't lose the lot.


----------



## DrGomps

LOL...sorry is I share too much...

Ladyzara I was just thinking that there are supplements that DH could take to help and its still not impossible to conceive with lazy sperm. You always here those stories about those women who were told they would never be able to conceive having their miracle baby!! Hopefully you show those doctors one and your get pregnant on your own while you are waiting for IVF!!


----------



## lol2811

I think zinc is meant to be good for sperm isn't it.


----------



## DrGomps

oooh yes...zince! my DH takes a multivitamin with zinc everyday.


----------



## lol2811

I've got dh on multi vits and an extra zinc too, anything that might lend a helping hand.


----------



## Ladyzara

:hugs: thank you guys! I've got him on zinc and another multi vit. Good luck with the scan :thumbup: 

Here's to us :dust:


----------



## lol2811

AF has arrived so going to make a doctors appointment. Just waiting to hear back from DH to see if he can start work late on Friday so we can go in then otherwise we will have to wait until next Thursday!


----------



## Ladyzara

sorry the :witch: got you! i know how it feels! will this be the first time you have been to the docs about ttc? 

:hugs:


----------



## lol2811

Thanks.

Yes it will be, not sure if they will do anything or not but it is just getting me so down I think I need to get the ball rolling really as that obviously isnt helping.


----------



## Ladyzara

Good luck, on my first appointment they got me to do blood tests to make sure i was ovulating and then after 3months put me on clomid for 6months, they will hopefully refer you straight to the FS i hope it goes ok :hugs:


----------



## lol2811

i hope so. Still waiting to hear from DH if we can go Friday or not. If they do blood tests dont they have to do them quite early on in your cycle and then one later on aswell?


----------



## DrGomps

charlotte, sorry the :witch: got you...boO!! :hugs: hopefully you can get the answers you are looking for at the dr.'s appt. 

my appt is in two hours...super nervous and excited!!!


----------



## lol2811

It is going to be amazing Andrea!


----------



## lol2811

As in your appointment and getting to hear bubs heartbeat


----------



## DrGomps

clomid worked for me charlotte!!


----------



## DrGomps

ladyzara, can't believe they had you on clomid for 6 months without doing a SA...if the :spermy: is lazy how can clomid do its job? Fx'ed those :spermy:'s get off their butts and get to work!!!


----------



## lol2811

I dont really know what to expect. Also dont know if they would give me it as I am ov'ing on a regular basis, dont know what the criteria is for prescribing it.


----------



## DrGomps

They gave me clomid and I normally ovulate...

So my bub has a heartbeat!!! they didn't record the heartrate...here is a video my friend snuck in (we aren't allowed to record) teehee!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FW3mkrKhoE


----------



## lol2811

That's amazing Andrea. 

Guess just have to go and see what they say.


----------



## Ladyzara

They prescribed me clomid and I ovulate, they normally do blood tests at day 28 of ur cycle to see if u ovulate and how high your hormones are. I know I wish I could turn back time and get them to check dh first, make sure they check him! It's a scary step to take I really hope they can do something for you to kick start it! 

Andrea amazing! So cool! I have had a peak so I spent this morning doing hand stands! Lol those lazy little buggers they will swim! X


----------



## DrGomps

Charlotte...one alternative to clomid that is over the counter is vitex...(agnus cactus) you could take (similar days as clomid). I actually have some that I never used since I started clomid...I wish you were closer and I would just drop off all my unused OPks, unopened vitex and other supplies that I hopefully won't need for several years.

Go ladyzara...help those lazy :spermy: reach your egg!!!


----------



## lol2811

Lol ladyzara that made me chuckle!

I did look into the vitex but got really confused with it, you cant take that with soy though can you? Also what about vitex and Vit B??

Well booked the appointment with the doc on friday so hopefully he will be helpful. DH is being great he has said he is scared but is will to get tested so we can get a clear picture if anything is wrong. I am really confident that there isnt anything wrong, I think it is more than likely me stressing which is the main reason I want to go to the dr, I think I need reassurance more than anything.

I wish we were closer too Andrea, would be nice to pop round for a cuppa with someone and have a proper chat, only person I really speak to about it is DH.


----------



## DrGomps

LOL...I love the term cuppa...TTC is a very stressful experience and all consuming...I was completely going mad...Ladyzara, you are a saint in my book!!! 
Hopefully the Dr's appt will give you the clarity you need...the thing that annoys me about medicine is there are all these tests you could do to check for certain conditions but they don't do it preventatively because its expensive they have to make you wait until you have symptoms when its too late!! Or in the case of TTC they make you try for a long time and then you find out all of that was a waste!! Don't they know our time is precious?? WHy can't they test your fertility when you decide to TTC?? Also genetic testing would be great...most of those services are almost always extra. Luckily I don't have to worry too much..DH and I are from pretty different genetic backgrounds (mine is Jewish, his is gentile). 

I am feeling huge today, so bloated...like I am already in second trimester!! (pics posted on my blog). Ugh...hope it slows down or I don't know what I will look like in a few months??!!!


----------



## lol2811

I completely agree Andrea. I have always thought that, some tests arent even that expensive but think of the lives and people's sanity that could be saved. In the long term it would probably save money.


----------



## DrGomps

I think preventative definitely would save in the long term!! I think maybe one day in the future we will do more genetic tests just on everyone and see who has a susceptibility to what and hopefully do some preventative tests. Right now genetics can only really tell you if you might be more prone to something. So are you going in tomorrow?


----------



## lol2811

Yep appointment booked for first thing. I have written down my cycle lengths, ov days and LP days. Do I need to mention anything else do you think?


----------



## DrGomps

maybe bring a copy of your chart?


----------



## Ladyzara

Good luck 4 tomorrow, yea take ur chart to better to be more prepared I hope u get a doc that listens to u :hugs:

Thanks Andrea a saint I like that :hugs:I just keep going and think if the positives! X


----------



## lol2811

I'm so annoyed with ff. Went to print off my previous charts and I can only assume it was from when I changed the settings to celcius instead of f but nearly all my previous temps have disappeared.


----------



## Ladyzara

I wouldn't worry to much then. You seem to already have most things covered, it'll be fine x


----------



## lol2811

Well just got back doctor was great. I need to book in to have a blood test 7 days before next af is due and they will just check I'm ov'ing, which he is pretty sure I am due to having regular cycles. 

Dh is going back to see him next week to fill in forms etc to have a sperm analysis and then we will go from there. 

He did say obviously won't be going to a fs just yet but he will do everything he can from a gp's perspective so that is really good. 

I'm hoping that just by getting things started I will relax enough and hopefully fall on my own.


----------



## DrGomps

Charlotte, thats great!! Your gp sounds wonderful!! Fx'ed this does the trick!


----------



## lol2811

Thanks I hope so.


----------



## Ladyzara

Sounds good! Must have a fab gp x


----------



## lol2811

He was really helpful, made it so much easier. Was petrified before I want in but he really helped me relax. Just need to learn to relax all the time now lol.


----------



## DrGomps

He does sound fab!! LEt us know how the testing goes...sure the peace of mind will go along way!! I know you will be pg soon!! what did you do with your day off??

I am so exhausted today...sigh...trying to pull through a day's work. Oh and lots of pulling/stretching in my uterus today. Being pregnant is one of the weirdest experiences ever!! apparently this next week the baby will start to move, though I won't be able to feel it until my 4th month. :D


----------



## lol2811

I bet, I still think it's absolutely amazing that you can have a human being growing inside you, it fascinates me. 

Just relaxed really. Went up to see my mum and then spent some time with my 4 year old nephew which was nice.


----------



## DrGomps

It is so amazing....and uncomfortable at the same time!! I honestly can't wait until I can feel it kick!! I just got a baby doppler so I can listen to the heartbeat at home. :D 

how are you feeling this cycle?


----------



## lol2811

Im feeling ok at the moment, but then I always do seem to start out quite positive and then it seems to tail off.


----------



## DrGomps

Has DH gone for sperm analysis?? It will be such a relief for you to know the situation. In all likelihood everything is fine, it sometimes just takes awhile. Fx'ed that this is your month!!

Moodiness has settled in here...been such a grump, feel really bad for DH. Think its because i have been working long hours and am just exhausted all the time.


----------



## lol2811

Im sure DH understands, you are bound to get a little grumpy with all that is going on inside.

We have got the doctors this evening, not sure what the procedure will be. Think there are some forms etc that need filling in for the analysis but not sure if it gets done at the GP's or we have to go somewhere else.


----------



## jeepprincess

Hey ladies! I guess the little break from stress did the trick  I'm PREGNANT!!!! Sooo excited but yet soooo nervous...we don't have our first apt. until the 15 of April...seems like soooo far away.


----------



## DrGomps

congrats jeep princess!! Wondering where you went...when are you due??


----------



## DrGomps

Charlotte, how did the procedure gO?? details!!

Jeepprincess, what did you do or not do this cycle that you got pg?


----------



## lol2811

Congrats jeepprincess!!!!! I need to catch up!

Well went to doctors last night, he filled in the form and DH has to phone the hospital to arrange when to take his sample down to them. As he has to abstain from and BD for 3 days prior he is going to arrange to take it down next week when I am on my course.

I honestly dont think this cycle is going to be successful. Im on CD11 today, got highs on my CBFM but i go away on sunday until friday and i dont think i am going to get my 2 peaks before then.


----------



## DrGomps

Charlotte, how frustrating...is there anyway he can come down and visit you when you reach your peak?


----------



## lol2811

Yeah hopefully. It is about 2 and a half hours away so he could drive and see me, just feel abit mean making him drive a 5 hour round trip.


----------



## jeepprincess

Thanks guys! 

Andrea: This cycle I decided not to temp and chart, which in itself was a huge reflief bc that gets to be a little stressful. We also wasn't stressing over the house hunting stuff as much, and I also kinda had my mind wrapped around that we would probably have to end up seeing a specialist bc of that stupid sperm test thing. I guess I just didn't worry about it. It was kinda strange bc the last time when I was charting i O'd on cd17 or 18, but this time I woke up from a really strange dream and went to the bathroom and saw that I had 1 opk left sitting on the floor and said what the heck, I pee'd on it and it was positive...I went and counted the days and it was cd14. We weren't really paying attention much when we were bding, but it seemed to me like it was everyother or less...we didn't make it a chore ya know....but after that positive opk we did that day and the next couple days. Then when I ended up testing was on a monday bc I usually start on sunday or tuesday. I woke up at 3 in the morning sweating and couldnt fall back asleep finally I did and woke up at 630 to get ready for work, well when I went to the bathroom I thought what the heck, I just had a weird feeling. I used a cheapo dip stick and the whole time was thinking..why in the world am I testing, I'm not pregnant. I finished up and then looked at the little strip and there it was...a tiny faint line...I went into the bedroom and was like "ummm babe...he said, What whats wrong? and I said....I think I might be pregnant...hehe he shot up in the bed and said REALLY?" let me see...so of course he looked and said...nah its too faint I almost don't see it. So I had a Clear blue digital and figured I would try to squeeze a few drops out...which is all I could do...bc I didn't think it was going to be enough pee...but 2seconds later it said PREGNANT :) I have been so use to seeing the NOT pregnant that seeing that was a complete shock....now its just a waiting game...trying not to be overly excited just incase something happens, but we are enjoying it :) 

My calculations is that I'm due Nov. 22nd :) First apt. isn't until the 15th..which seems like forever....How is your pregnancy so far?

p.s. sorry I dissappeared...which was another thing I did not do this last cycle was obsess over these websites...I just kinda let go of all of it...really helped with my anxiety...

Sorry for the book :)


----------



## lol2811

So pleased for you.

I have been backing off of the forum, only really paying attention to this thread as I quite like chatting. I wasnt going to temp etc this month but I am as I need to know exactly when I ov so I can arrange for my blood test, but I have decided that next month (hopefully there wont be a next month but being realistic) I am not going to temp and we will just BD every other day throughout the month. 

I am hoping that the blood test will confirm I am in fact ov'ing and so that will take the pressure off of that and that DH SA will come back all clear, then if we just BD everyother day or there abouts there will be no need to chart as my cycles seem pretty regular.


----------



## DrGomps

Thanks for sharing your story jeepprincess...hope you will be on here more as you are pregnant now!! How are you feeling? Any symptoms!!!
Its so funny that you squeezed out some pee for a clear blue digi, because i did the same thing....I hate the faintest of positives at 9DPO (IC and clear blue +/-). DH didn't believe them so the next day I used Frer and bfp!! But DH would probably not see that line so I squeezed some out for the digi and voila!! pregnant!! I actually woke him up to show him and he was so tired he said he didn't see a line...I had to tell him that it was a word not a line!! LOL. 

My pregnancy has been fine, so far...I had bleeding during the pap at my first exam which was scary and since I had long cycles they scheduled me for my u/s too early and scared me because there was no heartbeat, but saw the heartbeat at 6 weeks 6 days. You work as a ultrasound tech right??? have you had a peak yet?? Hehehe. I would do that everyday if I could (know its not good for the baby to do it too much). Also I got a fetal doppler...think I have found the heartbeat but can't really hear it. Know its probably too early. I have my next appt in alittle less then 2 weeks to hear the heartbeat on the doppler with the Dr. My next scan is at 13 weeks (nuchal test for downs). Just happy to have more pics of my bean!! I started a diary with more detail...

Charlotte...LOL...but if it gets you a baby its worth it right?? Can he stay the night?? When do you leave??


----------



## DrGomps

oh and hking got her :bfp: too. 

Jeepprincess you should join the chrysanthemums group.


----------



## Ladyzara

Hi guys, it all sounds great Charlotte I wish they had tested my dh that early :dohh:

Andrea must be amazing to feel something growing inside :thumbup:

Well I just finished a long week of nights and I intend to enjoy the lovely weather this weekend!! I'm now on cd 28 so have another 6 days till af arrives :cry: my best friend told me on Monday that she is expecting which means I am now the only one in my little circle of friends that doesn't have a child!!!!!! Oh well there's always hope :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed for you ladyzara, lord knows you deserve a :bfp:!!!

And yes, its absolutely nuts to have something growing inside...its nuts to see my belly sticking out like it is. I am eager to be at the point where I can detect movement!! 

ANywho...ladies...I am off to stare at neurons in a dark room under a microscope for the rest of the day...usually need lots of coffee to get through this task, but seeing how that is not a possibility we will see how it goes.


----------



## lol2811

He could stay but not sure if he will as he would have to get up really early to get back for work, oh well guess just have to see what happens.


----------



## DrGomps

charlotte, you leave today?? For how long?


----------



## lol2811

Tomorrow till friday


----------



## DrGomps

if you do it alot before you go, you could have enough to fertilize once you reach your peak...so you aren't totally out of the game.


----------



## jeepprincess

DrGomps said:


> Thanks for sharing your story jeepprincess...hope you will be on here more as you are pregnant now!! How are you feeling? Any symptoms!!!
> Its so funny that you squeezed out some pee for a clear blue digi, because i did the same thing....I hate the faintest of positives at 9DPO (IC and clear blue +/-). DH didn't believe them so the next day I used Frer and bfp!! But DH would probably not see that line so I squeezed some out for the digi and voila!! pregnant!! I actually woke him up to show him and he was so tired he said he didn't see a line...I had to tell him that it was a word not a line!! LOL.
> 
> My pregnancy has been fine, so far...I had bleeding during the pap at my first exam which was scary and since I had long cycles they scheduled me for my u/s too early and scared me because there was no heartbeat, but saw the heartbeat at 6 weeks 6 days. You work as a ultrasound tech right??? have you had a peak yet?? Hehehe. I would do that everyday if I could (know its not good for the baby to do it too much). Also I got a fetal doppler...think I have found the heartbeat but can't really hear it. Know its probably too early. I have my next appt in alittle less then 2 weeks to hear the heartbeat on the doppler with the Dr. My next scan is at 13 weeks (nuchal test for downs). Just happy to have more pics of my bean!! I started a diary with more detail...
> 
> Charlotte...LOL...but if it gets you a baby its worth it right?? Can he stay the night?? When do you leave??



No, I wish I was an ultrasound tech, but I'm an xray tech...I would be looking for sure :)

I feel pretty good, no vomitting yet, just some nausea and my boobs are very tender. I feel like this is going to be the longest 9 months bc I'm soooo nervous...heheh I just want everything to be ok.


----------



## DrGomps

yeah...I got so used to seeing my baby every week!! I want another scan!! i have to wait another week and half to see my dr where she will use the doppler. I have tried using the doppler with no luck...though I heard its rare to hear it before 10 weeks...but possible. SO now I am worrying unnecessarily that something is not right. Ugh....I am so PARANOID!!! I know the chances are miscarriage are much less after detecting a heartbeat. But i still worry. At least I am still having loads of symptoms which is a comfort...ms yesterday like no other...riding the subway in NYC with all the smells didn't help!!


----------



## DrGomps

Charlotte, ic you've reached your peak. Is DH going to drive down? When does he go for the SA?


----------



## lol2811

He did drive down last night, he is so good to me. Think I will ov today so we managed to get it in day before ov, not BD as much as I would like but not really alot we can do about it now, he can't come back down today so I'm not overly hopeful this cycle. 

I can now book in for my blood test though and dh is hoping to take his sample in on Friday so then it will just be a case of more waiting.


----------



## DrGomps

sounds like you caught it just in time!!:thumbup:

Oh and btw...I found my baby on the doppler! So happy!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21ps3AbcJgQ


----------



## lol2811

That's brill, mustve been amazing when you first heard it. 

Booked in my blood test for next tuesday. Really hope we caught the egg but not going to get my hopes up as I know we haven't covered the bases aswell as we usually do. Next cycle I think I am going to not do my temps and we will just BD every other day throughout the whole month.


----------



## jeepprincess

Good luck dear! Hope you caught that egg.

Andrea, that is AWESOME!!!! I get to do fetal heart tones on patients at work sometimes that come to the urgent care that are prego, I LOVE IT! So, I'm sure I will be checking mine at work all the time when I get farther along also.

p.s. i joined the Chrysanthemum's


----------



## DrGomps

Charlotte...maybe you did just enough to do the trick!! how is your course going?? You staying at a hotel and eating out all the time?? I like vacations. Teehee!! 

Jeepprincess...great to see you on the chyrsanthemums!!!

Honestly, so relieved that I heard the baby today. Now I know that baby is okay I can focus on my work...and i have alot of it!! I am moving in a few days...AH!!! I have my proposal for my thesis work for my PhD Candidacy exam due in two weeks!! And data to analyze, neurons to make. On top of that...I have a horrid headache...feel nauseous/dizzy most of the time, pretty much am always exhausted and moody. AHH!! lol. My life is so crazy right now...but I don't regret at all being pregnant...enjoying every minute i have with my baby.


----------



## lol2811

I guess you never know. 

Course is ok. Yes staying in a hotel, it's quite nice but I really miss home and dh, it been a long couple days so far. Did get some good news though, we have 2 viewings on our house this week so hopefully something mint come out of that.


----------



## DrGomps

yay!! Fx'ed for you!! So if you sell it do you have another place in mind???

Can't believe the baby is officially a fetus...good feeling!! :D


----------



## lol2811

No we stopped looking, our house has been on the Market since may and we have seen a couple houses we've liked but then haven't been able to Put in an offer so we stopped looking after a while. 

Dont think today's went well, apparently they weren't in there long, always tomorrow though I guess. Would be nice if just one good thing happened then maybe the ball would start rolling with other things.


----------



## DrGomps

awe...fx'ed for you...do you have a realtor helping you sell?


----------



## lol2811

Yes we've got it on with an estate agent. It's difficult though as it's only a 1 bed house so quite a limited market.


----------



## DrGomps

gotcha...definitely will need something bigger when you have that babY!!


----------



## lol2811

That's the plan.


----------



## DrGomps

totally knackered....have to still go to the bank and the store and had to rewrite a whole section of my proposal because I didn't save the updated draft!! AHH!! Baby brain!!! think I may nap before I start packing and moving more stuff up to the new place. ITs hard to do most of it alone without DH when you are pregnant!!


----------



## lol2811

HPledging I'll find all that out for myself soon.


----------



## DrGomps

yeah...enjoy your time being not pregnant...because your energy will be shot and you will feel sick to your stomach for a good 3 months!!


----------



## lol2811

I am more than willing to put up with that, just wish it would come sooner rather than later.


----------



## DrGomps

yeah...it will be worth it if there is a baby at the end of this tunnel!! your course is over now right?? How are you feeling? Cuz 3 DPO is too early to feel much...fx'ed for you...when do you get the results from DH's SA?


----------



## lol2811

Hiya

Home now, although stayed away again last night for a hen do so feeling quite tired today from that. 

Dh couldn't get in to take is sample down until Tuesday but hopefully won't have to wait long for the results.


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed you have good results or answers soon!! Sorry I have been absent...no internet at home and moved over the weekend. Was so exhausting...but now I have a paper due in 11 days so have to crack down!!


----------



## jeepprincess

Andrea: Sooo how was the move? Did you make your hubby move all the heavy stuff? I'm kinda nervous for when we finally find a house we want to buy and the lifting and all. Glad you got yours all taken care of. 

Ohh and have you heard anything from hking? I was wondering how she was doing...I sent her a message, but no response.


----------



## DrGomps

move is basically done..we have to reinstall our flat screen and unpack the bookshelves..but the important stuff is done!!

hking I think is done with BnB...


----------



## lol2811

Well DH is delivering his sample this morning and i have my blood test in a couple of hours. Think we will get the results next week.


----------



## DrGomps

yay charlotte for some answers!! Though I am kind of hoping you get your :bfp: before your answers!!


----------



## lol2811

Me too but I know this hasn't been the best month so not getting my hopes up but if there is a next month plan is to try and really relax and not think about it too much. I'm not gonna temp just BD every other day throughout the month.


----------



## DrGomps

temping and OPKs can get old....you know your cycles well enough that you can probably predict o...unless the doctors want to do some more tests...Fx'ed for your results!!

Today feeling pretty nauseous and then took an hour and a half nap but now am dizzy!!
Yikes! ALso am going to rent out our spare bedroom to a visiting italian scientist. Since the baby doesn't need it at the moment!!


----------



## lol2811

Im just hoping that if im not doing all that it will make me relax and not think about it. I havent decided whether or not to carry on with my CBFM as I have arounf 16 sticks left.

Got to phone the doctors in abit for my hormone results. They also checked me for rubella but those results take a little longer.


----------



## lol2811

Well blood test shows ovulation is occurring, as i expected. I have booked another appointment for Monday but not really sure what the next step would be.

DH is phone today to see if his results are back but not sure if they will be yet.


----------



## DrGomps

so glad you DH agreed to do the SA, I know so many women whose husbands won't. 

Good news that you are ovulating!! Its got to happen sooN!


----------



## lol2811

He is a true star!!

He phoned up for his results like he was told to and they are back but the receptionist wont tell him over the phone (so dont even know if good or bad) so we have a joint appointment on Monday.

Is there anything you think I should say to the doctor? I have no idea what the next stage will be.


----------



## DrGomps

Charlotte, I guess it would depend on his SA. I mean if you are ovulating but he has lazy sperm then it would make things more difficult...I think generally the solution is IVF, but I know there is a long wait in the UK....hopefully everything is fine and you are already pregnant!! HEEHEHE.


----------



## DrGomps

oh and how do you feel? a pg test might work today ( a sensitive one like FRER).


----------



## lol2811

I feel pretty much like every month, bit tired but it's been a busy couple weeks.


----------



## DrGomps

tired could be a pregnancy symptom...


----------



## lol2811

Yeah it could be but I'm staying realistic then if it does happen it'll be a bonus.


----------



## DrGomps

did a prenatal workout..the first in about a week because of the move...felt great...but now feeling super nauseous...been taking they lozenges that have vitamin b6 which helps a bit. 

Are you going to test or just wait to see if AF comes?


----------



## lol2811

I'm just going to wait I think. Seen too many bfn don't want anymore.


----------



## lol2811

Well temp is on it's way down so guess it's waiting for cycle 8


----------



## DrGomps

boo!! when do you go in to get the results?? MOnday?


----------



## lol2811

Yes tomorrow evening. My aim next cycle is to really try and relax, just don't quite know how I'm going to do that yet lol. 

Hopefully though that shouldn't be too bad. Both me and dh have a week off after the Easter weekend so ov should fall during then and should help with relaxation.


----------



## lol2811

Well AF arrived in the middle of the night, which is very odd for me. I actually woke up with really bad cramps (which is something i dont normally get either) and it was heavier than normal, sorry TMI. Normally AF starts during the day with light spotting that gradually increases.

But like i said i was woken up with the bad cramps and bleeding and the cramps kept me awake for quite a while. Then today bleeding is still heavier than normal and also had a clot, which again I dont normally have. So abit confused really.


----------



## DrGomps

ouch!! No fun!! sorry hun. :hugs: at least you have your appointment today with some answers. looking forward to hearing the results!


----------



## lol2811

Was just abit confused by it. Never had an AF like this.

On a brighter note we have had a second viewing on our house today.


----------



## DrGomps

whoohoo!! how did it go?? did they stay long?? Fx'ed for yoU!!


----------



## lol2811

Well they came last week and stayed longer than anyone else and they came back today for another look. My mum let them in as I had to work. She said they stayed quite a while and measured some things so just waiting to hear back from the estate agent.


----------



## DrGomps

oooh!! Second look!! Really good sign!! Maybe you and DH should start house hunting!!
Maybe once you have room for baby, you will get that :bfp:!! 

:D

At least some good news, right?? Hopefully more good news tonight.

AFM, have my paper due this Friday, sending it out for some second opinions about the content. But its coming along!!


----------



## DrGomps

Results please!!


----------



## lol2811

Not good. Low motility and lots of abnormal ones. Cant remember exact figures as had trouble taking it all in but DH is phoning to ask them to send us a copy of the results.

I am devistated and was in such a mess last night, not really much better now.

DH does smoke and is now giving up and we are hoping that the main reason for the results is because of this and hoping that by him stopping will greatly improve things but guess only time will tell. He has to repeat the test in 6-8 weeks.

Been trying to look into any vits etc that can also help.


----------



## DrGomps

NO!!!! I am so sorry Charlotte. :hugs: Smoking could definitely do it and drinking. 
I heard Zinc was good for the swimmers...maybe he could start taking a multivitamin (if he doesn't already). Here we were, you doing all you can, but to no use! LAzy :spermy:'s!!! I am seriously gutted by this news, but at least on one hand we know what the issue is. What options are there?? IVF? He can make them more mobile right? Aren't you glad you found this out now and not several more cycles down the line??


----------



## lol2811

He does already take multi vits but we have just bought some other things that will hopefully help. Dr said we wouldn't get referred until 18 months of trying so all we can do is hope it improves and test again. 

Results were:
Rapid Progressive motility 23%
slow 17%
non progressive 17%
immobile 43%

Normal morphology 7%
abnormal 93%

I guess we just keep with BD every otherday (although don't know what are chances are) and just hope for best.


----------



## DrGomps

oh no!! those numbers are no good at all!! I am so sorry charlotte. :hugs: 

I am feeling really low today. Just everything seems to be going wrong. UGh. First the elevator is broken in my building and I have to walk down 25 flights...then I met with the professor who tore apart my proposal and as I was leaving his office halfway down the hall I realized my long shit/dress was caught in my leggings. So he could see my bum through my leggings!! AH!!!, then I just found out my husband's cousin, who has 4 young kids (under the age of 10) who has advanced pancreatic cancer is now being put on hospice because its spread to her liver and now her pelvis and the radiation is causing fluid retention. Life just ain't fair!! Don't know whats going to happen to her young kids, I know her husband got laid off in the recession and they have medical bills up the wazu. That professor basically tore my proposal apart and I have lots of revisions. Then my sister calls to bitch about having hours cut at work and needs me to show her how to apply for financial aid at school. She was being negative, saying nothing good ever happens to her. And I was really short with her and told her to apply herself. (She lives at home with my parents (shes almost 25) and she lives rent free, my parents do her laundry, oh and she eats there food and they gave her a car!!). How can she be worried about finances?? On top of this, it was a good day for a student in my lab who defended his thesis, but I am sad because the lab won't be the same without him!!


----------



## Ladyzara

Hi ladies just caught up on every thing I'm so sorry Charlotte :hugs: I know how you feel it's completely gutting!!!! Have you tried preseed? Or concieve plus that may help. Also if He quits smoking you should see an improvement within 3 months, make sure he's not wearing tight trousers or boxers, if they know there's a problem why do you still have to wait 18 months? X 

Andrea things sound rough with you at the mo sorry to hear so much is going on I hope the pregnancy is going well :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

Thanks, Ladyzara, its been rough here, pregnancy is going well though, thank GOD!!! 

How are you??

Charlotte, hopefully the quitting does it!! ITs better for him anyways!!


----------



## lol2811

Thats what i thought, why do we have to wait, but guess that is just how it is.

DH just spoke to the doctor again and we asked what other causes could there be and he is just coming back saying smoking and drinking. Well DH doesnt drink at all so I read that as its just down to the smoking and giving up should see an improvement?!

I did look into preseed etc and whilst doing some research about sperm on the net came across some people using zestica fertility spray (you can get it on Amazon), has anyone heard of it? You spray it on the outside, I have to say I am a little scared with the others as dont you have to actually insert it inside.

I just dont know what to think or do really, obviously the chances of conceiving at the minute arent great, although I am hoping they will improve, but also want to do all that we can to improve things.

So far DH hasnt smoked at all today which is great, also got him taking wellman vits, zinc, selenium, vit c and fish oil.

You got any other ideas??


----------



## DrGomps

I used preseed, its great!! well not a great lube, but it worked for me. hopefully while he is quitting and between his next SA you will get that bfp!! 
Any new news on the house?? 

Baby gave me a scare this morning by moving around, made it hard to hear the heartbeat!! little stinker..hhehe.


----------



## lol2811

House is a no go. The lady was going to put in an offer when an offer she put in on another house 3 weeks ago was accepted.


----------



## DrGomps

BOO!! so sorry Charlotte! Hopefully you find a buyer soon!!


----------



## lol2811

Hope so surely something has to go right.


----------



## jeepprincess

Charlotte, I loved preseed...thats what we used...and still do, DH really likes the way it feels and its not sticky :) good luck sweetie!


----------



## lol2811

Thanks.

I have been trying to do some research on the net about different lubes to help with motility but there doesnt seem to be alot out there. I just really want to make sure that whatever we do doesnt do more harm than good.

I dont really know alot about preseed at all, do i have to apply it internally?


----------



## DrGomps

It comes with applicators...its more to make your CM more hospitable. Honestly, couldn't hurt..especially if you only are working with 7% of potential spermies. Hows the quitting process going for your husband, know its got to be hard? But its for a good cause!! any more people looking at the house?


----------



## lol2811

He is doing really well, hasnt had any at all, so proud of him.

We have got another viewing on Monday.

Been trying to do some more research into what is normal morphology and there is so much conflicting advice out there. Seems to range from 15 - 30% being normal (or the WHO 2010 standard even says 4% is normal!!!)

From what I have read although low morphology def isnt great, it isnt the major problem, I think motility is, but even that is confusing.

I think a normal motility is 50%, but I'm not sure what this is made up from, if it is just the rapid progressive, or if it also includes the slow, in which case DH would be 40%.

All very confusing, think i might get some preseed though and give that a go, like you said it cant do any harm, you never know we might get lucky.


----------



## Ladyzara

Try preseed it really can't hurt! And it will help with the mobility good luck


----------



## lol2811

I have bought some now so guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## DrGomps

are you not temping this month? You could do preseed with softcups..make sure the little guys stay up there!!


----------



## lol2811

Nope not temping, I'm trying to take abit more of a relaxed approach.


----------



## DrGomps

Yay for relaxed. So it sounds like your husbands numbers aren't all that unusual. I really don't know much about SA. Hopefully you can get one of those lazy guys in there!! preseed will probably help!!!


----------



## jeepprincess

We had our first ultrasound on Friday :) measured in at 8weeks 4days on friday so I may be short a day on my ticker...but keeping it that way for a while....and had a strong little heartbeat :) YAY!!!!


----------



## lol2811

Thats brill jeepprincess!!

Yep fingers crossed one of them does their job and finds the egg!!! Giving preseed a go later so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## DrGomps

Yay Jeepprincess for a lovely scan, mine is in exactly a week!! woohoo!!

Charlotte, you are still using cbfm??


----------



## lol2811

Yes still using cbfm as I have lots of sticks still so thought I might aswell.


----------



## DrGomps

Yeah, might as well use them.

Can't believe I am 12 weeks today. Seems like it is going os fast, need to enjoy all these free moments before my life changes forever. I am looking forward to baby coming, but I want to make sure I am enjoying every moment of being pregnant. 

So in the spirit of enjoying every free moment, went out with a gf and saw limitless(little disappointing) then ate a nice dinner. Didn't enjoy having to ride the sideway, one of the lines wasn't running and I had to stand the entire time, which doesn't feel good in a crowded car anyways, but when your dizzy and nauseous its even worse!! And I don't look pregnant enough for people to give me their seats!! BOO!! :(


----------



## lol2811

We saw Limitless a couple weeks ago. It was ok but not quite what I was expecting.


----------



## DrGomps

felt like it was encouraging drug use and was a bit hedonistic...no good moral. but it was entertaining.


----------



## lol2811

It def wasnt quite what I was expecting.

Last day of work today and then 11 days off yay!!!


----------



## DrGomps

what are you going to do for that 11 days, alittle jealous over here!!


----------



## lol2811

We are just going to relax I think. Nothing really planned, just spend some time together.


----------



## DrGomps

sounds so nice, does DH have time off too??

Hope you are having a nice easter. ITs my DH's birthday, but he is working on a deadline downtown, so I am going to head down there and have a nice brunch. THen a classmate is having an easter supper that I am going to partake in this evening, woohoo! My presentation on Tuesday got postponed because my boss's stepfather died, so I am not as rushed on that, thank god!! But now it gives me more time to obsess about my scan on tuesday. But I am feeling better about it generally, I hear my baby's heartbeat every day, my uterus and bump is growing and definitely have symptoms. Plus I have never had a miscarriage and neither has my mom, so there is no reason to believe that I am not growing a healthy baby in there. DH is going to come too and he hasn't been to any of my scans/appts yet.


----------



## lol2811

You and bump are going to be just fine, but I can understand the worry. 

Yes dh also has time off. Having a lovely Easter. It is our first year wedding anniversary next weekend but dh has given me my present today, a lovely ring.


----------



## DrGomps

and a cat?? so cute!!!


----------



## lol2811

Love my cats, they are my babies, dh always joking I love them more than him lol.


----------



## DrGomps

awe, I almost had a heart attack when my cat almost died. Did I tell you about that?? he got out on the window sill of my 25th floor!!! Realized then how much I loved my boy!! Have my scan in an hour!! Wish me luck!! What have you been up to in your time off??


----------



## lol2811

I saw your scan went well, congrats. 

We haven't done too much really, just been abit lazy. We took my 4 year old nephew out yesterday to a place called monkey world where as the name suggests they have lots of monkeys. 

Dh has had to go to work today and tomorrow but it is our actual anniversary on Sunday (well that is our marriage anniversary and Monday is the 9th anniversary of when we met) so we are going out somewhere then. 

How scary about the cat, i would've been petrified!


----------



## DrGomps

Ooh...love Monkeys!! How fun!! Yes, my scan went perfectly...starting to hit me that we are having a baby..oh and the sonographer thinks its a girl. :cloud9: But now I have lots of studying to do for my exam may 9th...will feel much better after. Also hope I can feel movements too. 

I see that you got your peak...going to try anything new this cycle???


----------



## lol2811

We gave preseed a try but apart from that and trying to really relax about things that's about it.


----------



## DrGomps

thats good. hows the quitting smoking going for DH??? 

god, today I have the worst allergies ever. Its awful!!!


----------



## lol2811

Oh that's not good. 

He still hasn't touched one, so proud of him.


----------



## DrGomps

wow, I know how tough that must be. What a great husband you have there!! What are you up to this weekend?? Have a lot of studying to do and feel miserable with my allergies!!


----------



## lol2811

We are going out for a meal tonight and then off to a safari park tomorrow. 

I should be studying too, I have an exam in June but just don't seem to have the motivation.


----------



## lol2811

Well 9dpo today and not sure why I did it but I had a frer and thought might aswell use it. I'm sure it's nothing and I'm getting my hopes up but I'm sure I saw something on it. I asked dh to look and he said he can see something but I think it might be an evap.


----------



## DrGomps

Ohmigod!!! Post a picture!!! Frers rarely have an evap, and if it has color and within the timeline I would say a positive!! I really hope this is the start of your :bfp:!!!! So promising!!


----------



## DrGomps

I am so happy for you!! :happydance:

I really needed some good news today so thanks!! :thumbup:

my husbands cousin, who was like a sister to him and raised with him growing up died. She was in her 30s and had 4 small kids. So heartbreaking. She had pancreatic cancer.


----------



## DrGomps

Picture!!!


----------



## DrGomps

oh and I got my bfp at 9 DPO!! :flower:


----------



## lol2811

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

It won't show up in a pic it is so faint. I'm not sure if it is slightly pink or if my eyes are just playing tricks on me. It did come up within 2-3 mins. Guess I'll just have to wait and test again in the morning. I have 1 frer left. The one I did just use I had only held my pee for like 2-3 hours so maybe it wasn't concentrated enough. I really hope this is it but I'm scared to get my hopes up. I'm so worried my mind is just fooling me.


----------



## DrGomps

if DH saw it too, its not just your eyes. Plus, 9DPO is so early, I didn't test with Frer I tester with clear blue +/- and an IC, both were super faint... at 10 DPO, I tested with Frer and BAM!! I am sure tomorrow morning it will be brighter!! I want to fast forward till tomorrow morning to see your results!! I am so happy for you!! I am already convinced this is it for you!! hehehee.


----------



## DrGomps

now we can finally be bump buddies!! doesn't matter if we are a few months apart!!! Hehehe.


----------



## DrGomps

Just out of curiosity what made you test? Some say a mothers intuition knows before the test does. :D


----------



## lol2811

I really don't know. I just knew I had them in the drawer and thought I might aswell use them up, just hope it is the real thing and not an evap, you really have to squint to see it.


----------



## DrGomps

thats how they start out though...i know you are trying not to get yourself excited...and i understand. I cant wait to see what tomorrow brings!!!


----------



## lol2811

Me neither. Just more waiting, that's all I seem to do these days lol.


----------



## lol2811

Even more confused now.

Re-tested this morning and within 3 minutes or so the same very very very faint line came up, asked DH to look and he said he could see it and he thought it had a pink tinge.

Around 5 mins or so later went back to it and i didnt think it seemed quite as clear (but then my eyesight isnt the best) but anyway I took it apart to get a better look. Got DH to look and he said he could see the control line, a faint line where the test line should be and then another very faint line around 1-2mm next to it.

I have no idea what to think now and the not knowing is killing me!


----------



## DrGomps

a third line??? Thats weird..but if you take it apart before it dries weird things can happen. Do you have any more tests and did you save your urine?? Even if the line disappears, if it showed up within a few minutes your preggo!! Can I see a pic of it now?? I think you are preggo..there is no chance that two tests could be wrong. go get some more tests and a digital. No doubting that!!!


----------



## lol2811

I have posted some pics on a thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/603306-frer-question-please-help-2.html

Don't think you can really see it tho as I took it with my phone. I have bought some superdrug tests that someone recommended so can try those in the morning. This is driving me crazy, I want to believe I am but I just can't see it happening if you know what I mean.


----------



## DrGomps

Frers are very unlikely to have false positives. The third line is troubling..but its probably because you disturbed the test. Never heard of a third line. But I see the lines in the pictures. If your test yesterday looked like this, then I would say this is the start of your bfp. When are you going to test again??


----------



## lol2811

I'm not sure, contemplating using one of the superdrug tests now but they are less sensitive I think.


----------



## DrGomps

have you been holding your urine??


----------



## DrGomps

do it!!! hhehehe..I am dying to know!!


----------



## lol2811

Well just tested again with the superdrug and there does seem to be a super faint line again. Not sure if it shows up in the pic and had to take it apart again to see it properly. 

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj187/0olix/d68a1365.jpg

Although think I maybe having some af cramps


----------



## DrGomps

I think I see the shade of a line. THink this may be it...probably have to wait a few days and test again.Hehehe. And there are loads of cramps in early pregnancy.


----------



## lol2811

I'm just so scared Im setting myself up for a fall. I want to be excited if this is it but I'm so on edge about it.


----------



## DrGomps

I understand the feeling...so don't count yourself as pg yet, but be cautiously optimistic that you may be!! Are you going to test again in the morning?? Unfortunately its one of those things that we have to wait out and see if it gets darker. Waiting sucks, I know!!


----------



## lol2811

Yes I will test again in the morning. Someone has tweaked my last pic on my other thread, have a look.


----------



## DrGomps

the way she edited it I can definitely see it...there is no way 3 tests are wrong!! i would get a digi!! Yay!!! bump buddies...FINALLY!! hehehe.


----------



## lol2811

I hope so!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Can't wait to see tomorrows!!


----------



## lol2811

Think I'm officially going insane. 

Took both a superdrug test and a frer. Again not really any change. The frer I think had a faint line but think it was paler than the others. The superdrug had a slightly darker line than the frer but nothing to write home about and again had to take it apart. Pics in other thread.


----------



## lol2811

Digital saying not pregnant.


----------



## DrGomps

damn, I was hoping for better news this morning. Sorry hun. :hugs: If you open a test you before it dries you can affect the dye absorbancy. :( I would say at this point maybe you should wait to see if AF is late before testing again...you said you did IC's?? And they look similar?? I would think that the Frer would get darker...since you did test two days ago...but it looks a bit lighter. :shrug: Sorry, looks like you might still be in LImbo land.

I also had disappointing news..I tried the intelligender test and it said boy. Which makes me think the test is crap. Because I feel like I know she is a girl. I booked a private ultrasound on the 18th to confirm!!


----------



## lol2811

Well the first test i did a day and a half a go in the afternoon. I am so confused as the superdrug test looked slightly darker and the frer looked lighter. Can you see the lines in the new pics? DH could def see the superdrug one this morning.

I thought they were meant to get darker, but then one lady on the thread is saying that might not be the case, I just dont know, im feeling awful about the whole thing. I was starting to think this might have been it seeing as there was more than 1 test but now after the digi saying no and still having on/off AF cramps i dont think it is.

Hopefully you will get a def answer at your private scan!


----------



## DrGomps

Well they get darker...but usually in 38-72 hours...you could try the superdrug again....the digis aren't as sensitive...so I wouldn't use it unless you have a dark band. :shrug: I wish I could give you an answer one way or the other...guess we still have to wait it out. :(


----------



## lol2811

Im really hoping that it hasnt been enough time to get darker, these are when i have taken tests:

9dpo - 6pm(ish) - FRER - very faint line
10dpo - 7am - FRER - very faint line
10dpo - 6pm(ish) - Superdrug - very faint line
11dpo - 7am - FRER - very faint line (more difficult to see than others). Superdrug - very faint line (slightly darker than other superdrug test). IC - super faint line I think. Digi - not pregnant.

I know I am torturing myself but I dont know what else to do. I have taken lots of tests over the months and never even had a hint of a line.

The cramps are really bothering me though. I have read that you can have them and still be pregnant but they feel just as they would when i get AF, although saying that I do normally only get them just before AF appears and then once it starts they go.


----------



## DrGomps

its only been 3 days!!! 11DPO is still really early...so you are definitely not out...I normally don't get AF cramps but during early pregnancy i had loads of cramps.


----------



## lol2811

I know it is still early, I'm just so on edge. Had alot going on past few weeks aswell and it is making it really difficult for me to stay positive. Sorry must seem like I am such a negative person and just constantly moaning, honestly I'm not normally like that.


----------



## DrGomps

no worries...ttc is such a stressful process it drove me insane!! And I didn't have to wait as long as you. :flower: Hopefully this is it....guess we have to wait and see.


----------



## lol2811

As with the whole TTC thing - wait, wait and wait some more.

We have 2 viewings on the house this afternoon though so just hoping one of those might go well and start the ball rolling with things.


----------



## DrGomps

OOOOH!! Fx'ed!!


----------



## Ladyzara

Wow that's great a line is a line!!!! I really hope it gets darker, well I have been taking things easy and been off here for a while first month using pressed and guess what!!!! I'm 11 weeks pregnant have my scan next week versy scared that they won't find anything!!! I really do hope it gets darker pressed is fantastic :0)


----------



## lol2811

Congrats!!!


----------



## DrGomps

omigod lady zara!! 11 weeks??? Thats so amazing congrats hun!! When are you due??


----------



## DrGomps

Charlotte, when are you going to test again??


----------



## lol2811

Im going to try and not test again until at least Sunday/Monday, that is providing AF doesnt show up though, as I am just driving myself crazy.


----------



## DrGomps

sounds wise. I am anxious to know...how do you feel??? 

I woke up alot because DH is gone to the funeral in north carolina. Also my allergies are terrible. ANd my right breast, just the right one is aching/throbbing. SO weird!! 

How to the viewings go??


----------



## lol2811

I feel abit funny, can't really explain it, think it could be mind over matter though. Still getting a few cramps.


----------



## DrGomps

describe funny??


----------



## lol2811

It's difficult to explain. The feeling has gone now but when I got into work this morning I came over all hot and then just felt abit odd for a couple hours. Just not quite right. I am almost certain af is on her way though, just a feeling so I can only assume I have been really unlucky and managed to get a load of evaps in a row.


----------



## DrGomps

Don't think they are evaps...but its hard to know if your body is playing tricks on you!!


----------



## lol2811

I think it might be and a very cruel trick at that. I'm dreading the next couple of weeks too, our close friends are due to have their baby and whilst I am so happy for them I know when I find out they have had the baby I'm going to get upset because it is just so close to home and another reminder that we aren't there yet. Feel so bad for feeling it but can't help it.


----------



## DrGomps

I know the feeling...several of my friends were pregnant while I was trying, two just gave birth...you are happy for them but feel a bit green too!! :(


----------



## lol2811

Yep. Think the feeling has got abit worse what with the past few days.


----------



## Ladyzara

Well I find out 4sure next week when my due date is at the mo I'm thinking it's the last week of nov. I still can't believe it! 

I felt that af was coming for ages as I was getting cramps it's only when I was late I did a test, but I found that I felt strange I still expect af to arrive! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and if it can happen to me it can happen to anyone! X


----------



## DrGomps

ladyzara, you are getting your miracle baby!! :happydance: :woohoo:

I am due in november too, nov 2nd. :D


----------



## Ladyzara

It's all so strange and just can't believe it my little miracle how are u feeling Andrea. I'll be better once i've had the scan. Charlotte it's so hard ttc and even now I can't believe it I think it's a trick! So many of my friends are pregnant and I envy them as there so happy and not paranoid or worried like me! Trust me I know how you feel x


----------



## lol2811

Thanks. I've started snapping at dh this evening as well so makes me think even more af is coming. Honestly thought we'd cracked it.


----------



## Ladyzara

All my symptoms where like af symptoms so don't rule it out yet!


----------



## lol2811

Thank you both for helping to keep me positive. I'm doing the same I do every month and putting my defences up in the hope it might not hurt as much.


----------



## DrGomps

Trust me I get super cranky/snappy and there are even more hormones in pregnancy then AF!! 

Lady, the first trimester was a bunch of worries for me. You are almost out of it though!! ANd yeah, the first scan is a milestone...can't wait to see yours on Tuesday!! I listen to my baby's heartbeat every day on the doppler...I am one that worries more then most. WIthout reason to at all!! How have your symptoms been?? Ms, fatigue, aversions?? MS seems to be slowing down for me but still have fatigue!! :(


----------



## Ladyzara

I have been really lucky and only had ms in the first few weeks and nothing since my boobs are bigger! How are you feeling? The worry is awful I just can't wait to see my little one! 

Charlotte how are you doing?


----------



## lol2811

Feeling same really. Had an awful nights sleep and have had awful cramps so expecting af to make an appearance today.


----------



## DrGomps

no!!! hope that ugly :witch: stays away!!


----------



## lol2811

I hope so too but I'm very doubtful.


----------



## DrGomps

if she doesn't show up, when will you test again??


----------



## lol2811

I was thinking tomorrow but I might wait until Tuesday which will be 16dpo that way I'll be past the longest lp I've had.


----------



## DrGomps

:grr::witch: That bitch better stay away!!


----------



## lol2811

Haha that made me smile lol


----------



## DrGomps

still no sign of her??[-o&lt;

Lets keep our :gun: out to scare her away!!!


----------



## lol2811

N


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed hun!!!!


----------



## lol2811

No nothing yet. Had another really bad cramp earlier. Don't nomally have them this bad for this long. Last month I was woken up one night with really bad cramps and went to the loo and af had arrived, don't think I remember getting cramps for a few days before af before though.


----------



## DrGomps

hmmm... :test:


----------



## lol2811

Think i am going to wait and see what happens today.


----------



## DrGomps

No :witch: ???


----------



## Ladyzara

it sounds just like me i kept getting really bad cramps and just waited for AF but she didn't turn up!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh my so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## lol2811

Nothing yet.


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed she stays away.....I am so nervous/excited for you!!


----------



## lol2811

I am just trying really hard not to think about it. Havent had the bad cramps today. Last one I had was yesterday afternoon and I was bent over it hurt so much but haven't had anything like that yet today.

I slept a little better last night as well which made me feel a little better. The night before I woke up every hour, was awful. Last night though only woke up a coupl of times.


----------



## DrGomps

sounds promising!!!


----------



## lol2811

I hope so, dont think I have ever had so many people ask me if I have come on. Got you, DH, mum and sister all keep asking me lol.


----------



## DrGomps

everyone is rooting for you Charlotte!!!


----------



## lol2811

Thanks hun, really appreciate all your support!


----------



## DrGomps

no prob..you deserve this :bfp:!!


----------



## Ladyzara

Any news?:winkwink:

I have my scan on Thursday and I'm so scared I don't feel any symptoms anymore :wacko:
Stress! :cry:


----------



## lol2811

You will be fine ladyzara, im sure of it!!

I am so confused. Still no AF so i guess i am 1-2 days late now (normally af shows on CD14, think once it was CD15). Ive had an awful nights sleep, was woken up with terrible cramps, worst ive ever had in my life and was sure she was her and nothing, not even tinged CM. Im sat at my desk now and my stomach still feels a little strange, tense almost, but I think that is my own doing rather than something else.

I didnt test this morning, 1 because I am so scared of seeing a no but 2 because I was sure AF was here so just went to the toilet without thinking.

Arghhhh i am going crazy!!!!!


----------



## lol2811

oops meant 14/15dpo not CD14/15, that would be sill early lol.

Concentration lately = 0


----------



## Ladyzara

:hugs:It does sound promising! I was convinced 4 2weeks that af was on her way coz of the cramps. You should test tonight because ur late it should show the result quick:flower:ly


----------



## lol2811

I am so scared, I dont want to see a BFN. I did an IC last night and was a BFN but I did only hold my wee for an hour so I am hoping that was the reason for that.

I have never felt anything like i felt in the night, I was led on the hard floor as it seemed to help as the pain was going into my back aswell, it was awful, hurt so much.


----------



## lol2811

Ladyzara, did you have cra,ps then or was it just a feeling you had?


----------



## DrGomps

goodmorning...IC's are crap and thats with FMU. I say hold it and test with superdrug :test:


----------



## lol2811

I was pretty sure that would happen on the IC, especially as I hadnt held it for long. Yesterday afternoon did need to wee quite alot, but I think it might have been a mind thing rather than meaning anything.

I dont have any more superdrug tests without going into town. I have 1 FRER test left.


----------



## DrGomps

oooh your symptoms sound so good!! Fx'ed!!!! And hold it and use that frer!!! :D


----------



## lol2811

I hope so, so scared though.

Im worried that I am stressing myself and that is why I haven't come on yet. I wish I had been pregnant before and then i might have an idea of what is normal lol.

When I was on the pill I very rarely had cramps and since coming off it I havent really had them that bad, certainly not for the number of days I have been this month. Normally I will get the bad cramps and then I come on straight away, at least within a few hours, 1 day absolute tops.


----------



## DrGomps

I had cramps during early pregnany...loads...but I don't get AF cramps. I still get them..but now it feels different...pulling/stretching tugging!!


----------



## lol2811

Ive never had anything like I did last night.

Not getting the cramps now but my stomach does feel strange, cant really explain it. It could just be because I am tense.


----------



## DrGomps

so nervous for you hun!! THe only thing that will give you answers is to test!! LOL!!


----------



## lol2811

I know, problem is the answer scares me.


----------



## DrGomps

yeah...I know the feeling. But the answer could be good. :flower:


----------



## lol2811

I know, I'm just trying not to think it is because I dont want the disappointment. I just have so many thoughts going round in my head.


----------



## DrGomps

I think the longer you wait the longer you will drive yourself crazy.


----------



## lol2811

I know, not sure i could go much more crazy.


----------



## lol2811

How long is it best to hold your wee for if not testing in the morning?

I havent been since 12ish but i have had a couple cups of tea.


----------



## DrGomps

I would say 3-4 hours is good...don't hurt yourself!! Oooh so nervous!!


----------



## lol2811

Thats what i thought, I am dying to pee lol


----------



## lol2811

I'm only bloody pregnant


----------



## DrGomps

yeah??? positive!!! Ohmigod I am so happy!!!!


----------



## DrGomps

pic!!!


----------



## DrGomps

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:headspin::headspin:
:dance::dance:
:happydance::happydance:


Can I say how happy I am for you...I am crying a bit...LOL!! Damn pregnancy hormones!!


----------



## Ladyzara

Yes I had really bad cramps like af was on it's way but she never turned up, still get the cramps now go on :test:
:hugs:


----------



## Ladyzara

Oh just caught up yeah that's fab x x


----------



## lol2811

I did a digi and it said pregnant 1-2 I waited about 5 -10 mins while on phone to dh then put it in my handbag to take up mums when I took it out all the symbols were flashing. I assume I've messed it up by it getting shaken up. Shouldve taken a pic first. 

The frer def has 2 lines though. Ill take a pic


----------



## lol2811

It came up straight away

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj187/0olix/5a101d67.jpg


----------



## Ladyzara

That's brilliant so ur about 4 weeks then wow! We're all bump buddies x


----------



## DrGomps

Yay!! We are officially bump buddies!! Change that ticker girl!!


----------



## DrGomps

I am in meeting so sneaking in to check this thread.


----------



## DrGomps

Aren't you glad you tested??


----------



## lol2811

Lol I'm doing it on my phone so not very easy. I'm going to get another digi and test again later just to be sure because of the digi having a fit. I've got nothing left to pee on at home lol.


----------



## DrGomps

The digis only last for a day or so. So exciting Hun!! Hehe. Do you want to see the lines get darker?? Time to ring the midwife.


----------



## lol2811

I think having it shake about in my bag didn't do it much good lol. 

Now the worry starts about will I come on. I'm doubting myself already. Think I will feel better by doing another digi and taking a pic.


----------



## DrGomps

Awe, your funny!! The frers don't lie!! But its nice to have that photographic evidence of the word pregnant!! I know how it feels around the time AF is due...don't worry, she won't show!! SOOOO happy!!! You deserve this so much Charlotte!!


----------



## lol2811

I'm still in abit of a daze. Dh is out doing a few bits and is going to pick me up another digi, dying for another pee though so hope he isn't too much longer. Haven't been for 3 hours since taking the last test.


----------



## DrGomps

hehehe...I can't wait for all the pictures time to join the first trimester threads hun!! and AF is already late, yeah??


----------



## DrGomps

you cycles are normally a bit short so I would say she is already 2 days late and is going to stay away for the next 9 months!


----------



## lol2811

Yep 1 or 2 days late. 

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj187/0olix/c0f50888.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

woohoo!! look at that digi!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## lol2811

In shock is not the word!!!


----------



## Ladyzara

Digi's don't lie! Yea you did it! Preseed is fantastic!


----------



## DrGomps

what if anything did you do differently this cycle?? I know DH quit smoking and you didnt temp...hmm...Interesting!! So happy for you charlotte!! Love the new tickers! :D


----------



## lol2811

We used preseed once. I can only think that maybe I relaxed a little as we had been to see the doctor and I had resigned myself to the fact it was going to take longer than we thought?!

My lower back is really starting to ache, I cant complain though as I wanted to be pregnant lol.


----------



## DrGomps

get used to the aches hun!! :D now its all about waiting for other things..waiting for your appt...waiting for you scan....waiting to hear baby's heartbeat, waiting to feel baby move, to get that bump etc!! Oh and waiting for the morning sickness to pass and waiting for your energy back!!


----------



## DrGomps

I just realized that everyone in this thread got there :bfp: me, Trace, hking, jeepprincess, ladyzara and now Charlotte!!


----------



## lol2811

Must be a lucky thread!


----------



## jeepprincess

YAY!!!! YOU GOT YOUR BFP!!!! TOLD YOU THAT PRESEED IS THE BEST!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

I too am a fan of preseed!!


----------



## lol2811

Got my doctors appointment tonight. Not sure what to expect, assuming he will refer me to the midwife but not sure in my area how soon I will see one.


----------



## DrGomps

woohoo!! I think most woman see the midwife around 8 weeks or so...when are you due?? 
How are you feeling??


----------



## lol2811

Thats what a friend of mine said, around 8-10 weeks, that seems like such a long time to wait now, seems ages away.

Im feeling ok today, backache seems to have gone and had a good nights sleep last night, although when i woke up i still felt tired, feeling ok now though.

Its strange im not having cramps or anything but I can feel something there, just feels different if you know what i mean. Probably in my head.


----------



## DrGomps

its not in your head...your pregnant!! There is all sorts of funky feelings/symptoms!!! when are you due???


----------



## lol2811

I suppose you're right, think I am still finding it hard to believe.

According to LMP will be 16th January.

Keep getting the scare of my life, TMI coming up but I have more CM than usual today and just had that feeling of it being there, was pertrified I would go to the toilet to find myself bleeding.

Such a worrier.


----------



## Ladyzara

the doc will probably just put you in contact with the midwives :thumbup:

my scan was emotional apart from it's lazy and kept falling to sleep so couldn't get a good pic! it must take after it's dad :happydance:

Good luck at the docs x:hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

congrats on the scan ladyzara!! so you know your exact due date??


----------



## Ladyzara

yes the 30th Nov which is 12 days before my 30th! couldn't ask for a better birthday pressie


----------



## lol2811

Congrats ladyzara, bet it feels even more real now.


----------



## Ladyzara

yea it finally does! it is a long wait but it goes quick looking back. :happydance:


----------



## lol2811

I hope so.

I remember when my sister was pregnant, we knew quite early on, and it seemed to take forever for baby to arrive. Hope it is not as bad now that im the one pregnant.


----------



## Ladyzara

i broke it down to every two weeks, doc appt then two weeks after midwife appt then another midwife two weeks after that then scan it made it go faster as you had something to look forward to x


----------



## lol2811

That sounds like a plan. I havent even known a full 2 days yet and seems like forever lol.


----------



## Ladyzara

i know how that feels! lol


----------



## DrGomps

LOL! Thats how i break it down too...into milestones/scans visits....It does seem to drag...especially the first trimester...which is full of worry. Now it seems to drag even more because I am waiting to find out the sex and feel movements!!


----------



## lol2811

Just got out of the doctors and I have to phone mw team and make an appointment to see them at 8 weeks.


----------



## DrGomps

woohoO!! Was your doctor super happy?? despite bad SA you did it!! :wohoo:


----------



## lol2811

He was surprised lol but really happy.


----------



## DrGomps

how are you feeling today?? I feel like the first week I found out I was on :cloud9: then the symptoms kicked in...LOL!!


----------



## lol2811

I'm absolutely shattered. I'm not sleeping brilliantly which doesnt help. I haven't had proper ms, not actually been sick but I've had that sick feeling you get when you're really nervous if you know what I mean. 

Just want to get the next few weeks out the way and get some reassurance from the mw.


----------



## DrGomps

The first few weeks are hard...I had two early scans at around 6 and 7 weeks...so I at least had that reassurance...but also a scare after some spotting and no heartbeat at 6 weeks...You have no reason to believe that you will have a miscarriage even if your symptoms come and go...thats normal!! Do you bbs hurt yet??? When are you due?? I think in January right??


----------



## lol2811

No they're not hurting yet. According to lmp due 16 January.


----------



## DrGomps

woohoO!! Think there is a January pregnancy group called the snow angels...


----------



## lol2811

I did see that, will probably join it.


----------



## DrGomps

think its under pregnancy groups...


----------



## Ladyzara

I didn't have any ms infant I really don't have much which is why I still really can't believe it!! I bought a heart monitor today and it's so strange sounds like a train passing but so comforting hearing little ones heart!! 

The first few weeks are so strange I couldn't sleep much either I had to nap at lunch time though but just didnt sink in for ages still hasn't really x


----------



## DrGomps

Ladyzara, I have a doppler too...I love it!!! I listen to LO's heartbeat everyday!!


----------



## lol2811

My sister has a Doppler that she is finding out for me, I can't wait till I'm a little further along and can hear the heat beat. 

I'm still finding it hard to believe, am scared I will go to the loo and will be bleeding. Keep telling myself tho that there is no reason why that should happen.


----------



## DrGomps

5 weeks tomorrow!! I still sometimes worry I will see blood on the loo!! Totally normal feeling!! So happy for you charlotte!!


----------



## lol2811

I'm going to give the mw team a call tomorrow and get registered for my first appointment. I'm thinking once I've got that out the way I will let work know so they can do the risk assessments etc. Once we've had the first scan then we will let e eryone else know.


----------



## DrGomps

woohoo!! Yay for a midwife appt!! You won't have a scan until 12 weeks right?? At 9 weeks the doppler may work. You should start a pregnancy journal and start taking weekly bump pics!! :D who did you tell?? Your inlaws/your folks?? Any name ideas or sex preference!! So happy you are finally pregnant!! :happydance: we are actually painting the nursery today!!


----------



## lol2811

We've only told my mum and sister and a close friend. 

No won't have scan until 12 weeks but will hopefully be able to use the Doppler before then. I was planning on doing bump pics, are you doing them each week?

We don't really have any preference. My family has always thought I would have girls. Names we like though are Oliver and lilia.


----------



## DrGomps

Very nice names!! I take bump pics every week when I start the new week, which for you would be mondays!! :flower:


----------



## lol2811

Thats what I was thinking.

Oooo baby is now the size of an apple seed yay!!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Yay for an appleseed baby!! :D


----------



## lol2811

Woken up this morning with a terrible sore throat.


----------



## lol2811

Just took another digi as I had one in the drawer but it's still only saying 1-2, is that bad?


----------



## DrGomps

did you take it with FMU?? Honestly, the only quantitative test to look at HCG levels is a blood test. The US tests won't even put a conception indicator for that reason. SO don't worry yourself over it. I actually had some of my tests get fainter later on and the reason is the amount of blood we are pumping through our veins is increasing ( our cardiac capacity is increasing about 50-60%). WHich means more blood going through the kidneys and more urine production. So don't go by the urine tests...if you are concerned you could go get HCG bloods done over 48 hours to see if they are doubling.


----------



## lol2811

I have read a few posts saying they aren't always accurate and I suppose if I ovulated slightly later than normal it might push things back slightly. 

I am seeing the mw 7 June. Would like to get it officially confirmed before then really but only way is if I have bleeding or pain or something.


----------



## lol2811

Just to let you know I'm not going to be on here for a few days or so. I started bleeding last night and I have lost the baby so I just need to take some time to get my head straight.


----------



## DrGomps

Oh no!!!!!!! You still may have your baby...how much bleeding!! Upset. :(


----------



## DrGomps

I had some bleeding and my baby was okay...worried hun!!


----------



## Ladyzara

I am so sorry x


----------



## Aliciatm

lol2811. girl im so sorry when you get back on private message me.. ive been all over the place these past couple of days so if you will pm me... Loves&Support....


----------

